# se tornaste indietro



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso? Io, per esempio, vorrei tornare al momento in cui, più di dieci anni fa, il ragazzo che amavo alla follia mi chiese di restare lì (all'estero) dov'era lui. Dissi di no, sapevo che i miei avrebbero sofferto, dovevo finire l'università...non me lo sono mai perdonato, non ho mai smesso di pensare che lui sia stato l'unico uomo veramente "giusto" per me, l'unico che mi abbia amata esattamente come volevo. Ancora adesso ho la tentazione di cercarlo ma poi lascio perdere, troppo dolore. Eppure so di aver perso un'occasione di essere felice...


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

sicuramente non aver approfittato di certe occasioni professionali in un momento nel quale avrei potuto farlo .


----------



## Old danut (9 Giugno 2009)

Tornare indietro? Vista la siffatta persona della mia ex quando scoprii il suo tradimento durante la cena tirarle un bello ceffone e dirle quello che pensavo, ovviamente con le valige già pronte.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso? Io, per esempio, vorrei tornare al momento in cui, più di dieci anni fa, il ragazzo che amavo alla follia mi chiese di restare lì (all'estero) dov'era lui. Dissi di no, sapevo che i miei avrebbero sofferto, dovevo finire l'università...non me lo sono mai perdonato, non ho mai smesso di pensare che lui sia stato l'unico uomo veramente "giusto" per me, l'unico che mi abbia amata esattamente come volevo. Ancora adesso ho la tentazione di cercarlo ma poi lascio perdere, troppo dolore. Eppure so di aver perso un'occasione di essere felice...


 mado' che hai scritto? è loggato danut.....se legge è la fine


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Tornare indietro? Vista la siffatta persona della mia ex quando scoprii il suo tradimento durante la cena tirarle un bello ceffone e dirle quello che pensavo, ovviamente con le *valige* già pronte.


 ecco, appunto.

sarai un genio in matematica, ma la grammatica italiana è lacunosa


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ecco, appunto.
> 
> sarai un genio in matematica, ma la grammatica italiana è lacunosa


Sempre la solita mazzapiòcc


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Giugno 2009)

mi sono pentita di non aver aperto un bar tanti anni fa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sempre la solita mazzapiòcc


voglio sperare che stia semplicemente per rompiballe.


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso? Io, per esempio, vorrei tornare al momento in cui, più di dieci anni fa, il ragazzo che amavo alla follia mi chiese di restare lì (all'estero) dov'era lui. Dissi di no, sapevo che i miei avrebbero sofferto, dovevo finire l'università...non me lo sono mai perdonato, non ho mai smesso di pensare che lui sia stato l'unico uomo veramente "giusto" per me, l'unico che mi abbia amata esattamente come volevo. Ancora adesso ho la tentazione di cercarlo ma poi lascio perdere, troppo dolore. Eppure so di aver perso un'occasione di essere felice...


io avrei voluto sapere 10 anni fa che quel che avevo chiesto/detto non era stato compreso


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Giugno 2009)

Io un po' sono pentito di non aver accettato la ferma a naja e fatto così il corso da pilota elicotterista......
Salvo il fatto che sono semidaltonico, e non avrei potuto farlo lo stesso.....


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> voglio sperare che stia semplicemente per rompiballe.


letteralmente credo sia ammazza pidocchi quindi pignola


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> voglio sperare che stia semplicemente per rompiballe.


letteralmente "ammazzapidocchi", che sta per pignola rompiballe (ma ti amo lo stesso)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso? Io, per esempio, vorrei tornare al momento in cui, più di dieci anni fa, il ragazzo che amavo alla follia mi chiese di restare lì (all'estero) dov'era lui. Dissi di no, sapevo che i miei avrebbero sofferto, dovevo finire l'università...non me lo sono mai perdonato, non ho mai smesso di pensare che lui sia stato l'unico uomo veramente "giusto" per me, l'unico che mi abbia amata esattamente come volevo. Ancora adesso ho la tentazione di cercarlo ma poi lascio perdere, troppo dolore. Eppure so di aver perso un'occasione di essere felice...


 accetterei un incarico a milano


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> letteralmente "ammazzapidocchi", che sta per pignola rompiballe (ma ti amo lo stesso)


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> accetterei un incarico a milano


 

Mmmmmm, troppo vicina, e troppo pericolosa.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mmmmmm, troppo vicina, e troppo pericolosa.....


 tu ci scherzi, ma non l'ho accettato proprio perchè sarebbe stato pericoloso....nel senso che intendi tu


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tu ci scherzi, ma non l'ho accettato proprio perchè sarebbe stato pericoloso....nel senso che intendi tu


Azz!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   Questa è una dichiarazione d'amore in piena regola.........

....... Ma io non c'entro, vero?


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Giugno 2009)

Se tornassi indietro....rimarrei in Francia


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Giugno 2009)

Seriamente.
Se tornassi indietro al 1994 convincerei mia moglie ad andare (entrambi) da uno psicanalista prima di finire dove siamo finiti.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Azz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no non c'entri tu. Non è una dichiarazione d'amore è soltanto un pensare che forse forse visto i soldi che mi avrebbero pagato, avrei potuto correre il rischio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no non c'entri tu. Non è una dichiarazione d'amore è soltanto un pensare che forse forse visto i soldi che mi avrebbero pagato, avrei potuto correre il rischio.


Scherzi a parte, potranno esserci altre occasioni.


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Giugno 2009)

indietro indietro ....... tornerei alle medie ed al giocar pomeriggi interi con una cara amica alla quale ho dato il mio primo bacio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte, potranno esserci altre occasioni.


 cla son cambiate le cose: ora il bimbo va a scuola ed è tutto un po' + complicato. Non lo sradicherei mai dalle maestre e dagli amichetti....


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cla son cambiate le cose: ora il bimbo va a scuola ed è tutto un po' + complicato. Non lo sradicherei mai dalle maestre e dagli amichetti....


E' ancora prestissimo per farti 'ste menate. I bambini piccoli come il tuo non soffrono poi così tanto, o quantomeno si consolano prestissimo.
Magari invece farebbe bene a te, e di conseguenza a lui......


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> cla son cambiate le cose: ora il bimbo va a scuola ed è tutto un po' + complicato. Non lo sradicherei mai dalle maestre e dagli amichetti....


 
piuttosto che sradicarlo durante l'adolescenza come è successo a me meglio ora che è piccolo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.........*



lale75 ha detto:


> Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso? Io, per esempio, vorrei tornare al momento in cui, più di dieci anni fa, il ragazzo che amavo alla follia mi chiese di restare lì (all'estero) dov'era lui. Dissi di no, sapevo che i miei avrebbero sofferto, dovevo finire l'università...non me lo sono mai perdonato, non ho mai smesso di pensare che lui sia stato l'unico uomo veramente "giusto" per me, l'unico che mi abbia amata esattamente come volevo. Ancora adesso ho la tentazione di cercarlo ma poi lascio perdere, troppo dolore. Eppure so di aver perso un'occasione di essere felice...


Se il senso del thread era che alternativa avresti preso nella tua vita, rispondo così.
Rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto, senza un momento di rimpianto. Potreste dirmi: anche gli errori' Anche il male fatto? E io rispondo: se non avessi fatto quegli errori, se non avessi fatto quel male:
- non sarei quello che sono e che non posso rinnegare, per quanto negativo possa essere il giudizio complessivo sulla mia persona
- avrei fatto altro male, avrei fatto altri errori. forse peggiori, forse no.

Se invece era se potessi tornare indietro quale fase della tua vita vorresti rivivere, ti rispndo.
Tutte, tranne il primo anno di ginnasio (in una scuola nuova, solo maschile: durissimo) e l'università (stressante, dura).


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> piuttosto che sradicarlo durante l'adolescenza come è successo a me meglio ora che è piccolo


 mi dispiace


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Giugno 2009)

*lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso? Io, per esempio, vorrei tornare al momento in cui, più di dieci anni fa, il ragazzo che amavo alla follia mi chiese di restare lì (all'estero) dov'era lui. Dissi di no, sapevo che i miei avrebbero sofferto, dovevo finire l'università...non me lo sono mai perdonato, non ho mai smesso di pensare che lui sia stato l'unico uomo veramente "giusto" per me, l'unico che mi abbia amata esattamente come volevo. Ancora adesso ho la tentazione di cercarlo ma poi lascio perdere, troppo dolore. Eppure so di aver perso un'occasione di essere felice...


lale, sul fatto di rimanere all'estero per la professione, okkei, potresti avere fatto la scelta sbagliata...ma sul resto non sono d'accordo. ti spieghero' il perchè, ora torno a lavorare.scusami. a dopo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi dispiace


La vita è fatta prevalentemente di scelte del male minore, e più lasci passare il tempo, più quel particolare male aumenta di sicuro. Pensa ai lati positivi, e fai il confronto.....


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Giugno 2009)

*anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> mi sono pentita di non aver aperto un bar tanti anni fa.



Non si fa piu' in tempo?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La vita è fatta prevalentemente di scelte del male minore, e più lasci passare il tempo, più quel particolare male aumenta di sicuro. Pensa ai lati positivi, e fai il confronto.....


 ora non posso far + niente, vediamo cosa riserva il futuro


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Se il senso del thread era che alternativa avresti preso nella tua vita, rispondo così.
> Rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto, senza un momento di rimpianto. Potreste dirmi: anche gli errori' Anche il male fatto? E io rispondo: se non avessi fatto quegli errori, se non avessi fatto quel male:
> - non sarei quello che sono e che non posso rinnegare, per quanto negativo possa essere il giudizio complessivo sulla mia persona
> - avrei fatto altro male, avrei fatto altri errori. forse peggiori, forse no.
> ...


Mi spaventa il pensiero che se potessi cambiare qualcosa del mio passato io sarei sicuramente diverso da come sono.
Ho vissuto troppe cose, troppi passaggi personali importanti, temo di perderli.
Certo magari potrei essere migliore (non ci vuole molto) ma non sarei l'io che sono oggi e che ho fatto tanto fatica a costruire.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ora non posso far + niente, vediamo cosa riserva il futuro


I rimpianti nascono spesso dal fatto di aver preso tempo invece che decisioni. Ne so qualcosa.


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2009)

no regrets.


----------



## Minerva (9 Giugno 2009)

se tornassi indietro ci rimarrei


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Giugno 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se tornassi indietro ci rimarrei


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso? Io, per esempio, vorrei tornare al momento in cui, più di dieci anni fa, il ragazzo che amavo alla follia mi chiese di restare lì (all'estero) dov'era lui. Dissi di no, sapevo che i miei avrebbero sofferto, dovevo finire l'università...non me lo sono mai perdonato, non ho mai smesso di pensare che lui sia stato l'unico uomo veramente "giusto" per me, l'unico che mi abbia amata esattamente come volevo. Ancora adesso ho la tentazione di cercarlo ma poi lascio perdere, troppo dolore. Eppure so di aver perso un'occasione di essere felice...


Del senno di poi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 (riferito a me ovviamente)

Forse avrei preso l'altra strada sentimentale che qualche anno fa si era prospettata...ma probabilmente è facile dirlo a posteriori avendo scelto di restar dove sto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





per il resto (figlie lavoro) non cambierei nulla....al massimo il luogo di residenza!


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso? Io, per esempio, vorrei tornare al momento in cui, più di dieci anni fa, il ragazzo che amavo alla follia mi chiese di restare lì (all'estero) dov'era lui. Dissi di no, sapevo che i miei avrebbero sofferto, dovevo finire l'università...non me lo sono mai perdonato, non ho mai smesso di pensare che lui sia stato l'unico uomo veramente "giusto" per me, l'unico che mi abbia amata esattamente come volevo. Ancora adesso ho la tentazione di cercarlo ma poi lascio perdere, troppo dolore. Eppure so di aver perso un'occasione di essere felice...


Ascolterei quelle 4 o 5 persone che non ho voluto ascoltare


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Io pensavo proprio alla scelta che avete fatto, sentimentale/lavorativa etc, di cui vi siete pentiti. Per me, come dicevo, nonostante il mio matrimonio abbia visto anche anni felici, il rimpianto di aver detto quel "no" non è mai passato. Forse è solo un'idea che mi sono fatta io, ho idealizzato questa persona perchè ci ho rinunciato ma, davvero, non mi è mai più capitato di trovare lo stesso feeling con qualcuno e nessuno, neppure mio marito, ha mai retto il paragone con lui.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso? Io, per esempio, vorrei tornare al momento in cui, più di dieci anni fa, il ragazzo che amavo alla follia mi chiese di restare lì (all'estero) dov'era lui. Dissi di no, sapevo che i miei avrebbero sofferto, dovevo finire l'università...non me lo sono mai perdonato, non ho mai smesso di pensare che lui sia stato l'unico uomo veramente "giusto" per me, l'unico che mi abbia amata esattamente come volevo. Ancora adesso ho la tentazione di cercarlo ma poi lascio perdere, troppo dolore. Eppure so di aver perso un'occasione di essere felice...


OT (ma non troppo)... non pensi che se fosse stato l'amore vero sareste riusciti a resistere alla distanza il tempo necessario per la laurea? che sarebbe venuto lui in italia?


----------



## Verena67 (9 Giugno 2009)

Lale, ricorda che le strade dell'adulterio sono lastricate di rimpianti...!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Tornare indietro? Vista la siffatta persona della mia ex quando scoprii il suo tradimento durante la cena tirarle un bello ceffone e dirle quello che pensavo, ovviamente con le valige già pronte.
















 quindi non 'evitare di mettertici insieme.....'


----------



## brugola (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io pensavo proprio alla scelta che avete fatto, *sentimentale*/lavorativa etc, di cui vi siete pentiti. Per me, come dicevo, nonostante il mio matrimonio abbia visto anche anni felici, il rimpianto di aver detto quel "no" non è mai passato. Forse è solo un'idea che mi sono fatta io, ho idealizzato questa persona perchè ci ho rinunciato ma, davvero, non mi è mai più capitato di trovare lo stesso feeling con qualcuno e nessuno, neppure mio marito, ha mai retto il paragone con lui.


a parte le numerose merde di uomini che mi sono scelta in passato  quella di oggi la rifarei uguale identica


----------



## Grande82 (9 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no regrets.





Minerva ha detto:


> se tornassi indietro ci rimarrei




































serve anche il sangue? oggi me lo risparmierei.... però cuoto, cuoto, cuoto!!!! 
Se tornando indietro cambiassi qualcosa.... non sarei qui! E sono felice di essere qui (non intendo nel forum, ma nella mia vita)


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> OT (ma non troppo)... non pensi che se fosse stato l'amore vero sareste riusciti a resistere alla distanza il tempo necessario per la laurea? che sarebbe venuto lui in italia?


 
No, impossibile, troppa distanza, troppi anni mancavano alla laurea e di trasferirsi in Italia non lo consiglierei neppure al mio peggior nemico


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lale, ricorda che le strade dell'adulterio sono lastricate di rimpianti...!


 
Intendi che ora che il mio matrimonio è in crisi ripenso al passato con rimpianto? Forse ma, ti ripeto, è sempre stato questo ciò che ho pensato di questa scelta, anche quando il mio matrimonio era felice


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Giugno 2009)

*.......*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Lale, ricorda che le strade dell'adulterio sono lastricate di rimpianti...!


Giusto: come, del resto, la strada per l'inferno è lastricata di buone intenzioni .... Omaggi


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Se il senso del thread era che alternativa avresti preso nella tua vita, rispondo così.
> Rifarei tutto quello che ho fatto, senza un momento di rimpianto. Potreste dirmi: anche gli errori' Anche il male fatto? E io rispondo: se non avessi fatto quegli errori, se non avessi fatto quel male:
> - non sarei quello che sono e che non posso rinnegare, per quanto negativo possa essere il giudizio complessivo sulla mia persona
> - avrei fatto altro male, avrei fatto altri errori. forse peggiori, forse no.
> ...


io tornerei subito ai tempi delle superiori, per dire.
formidabili quegli anni, come direbbe mario capanna


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Intendi che ora che il mio matrimonio è in crisi ripenso al passato con rimpianto? Forse ma, ti ripeto, è sempre stato questo ciò che ho pensato di questa scelta, anche quando il mio matrimonio era felice


non lo hai più sentito?


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2009)

*tornassi indietro...*

... col senno di poi credo che non rifiuterei la corte di un ragazzo che sembrava insipido e tanto perbene, questo all'epoca sembrava una limitazione esistenziale; nel tempo si é rivelato un vero tycoon, un uomo pieno di risorse, con una posizione invidiabile, rispettato e considerato, fornito di una cultura umanistica ed eclettica di prim'ordine... al tempo era anche un bel ragazzo, ora é un affascinante uomo maturo.
Adesso é separato, single, figli adulti indipendenti e all'estero. So di lui perché di recente ho avuto l'occasione casuale di incontrarlo a teatro ed abbiamo parlato del passato e mi parso che ci fosse un mai sopito rimpianto... 
Bruja


----------



## Old mirtilla (9 Giugno 2009)

se tornassi indietro nn amerei più così tanto....con le conseguenze del caso.....


----------



## Bruja (9 Giugno 2009)

*........*



mirtilla ha detto:


> se tornassi indietro nn amerei più così tanto....con le conseguenze del caso.....


Io interpreterei così... "non amerei travalicando me stessa".
Ma tanto questa é accademia, sappiamo tutte che non ci sarà data una seconda chance temporale, quindi sono ipotesi di piacevole fantasia.

Anzi riporterei questa riflessione su chi, grazie alle scelte obbligate della vita, é diventato un genio in qualche campo... potrebbe dire altro che "rifarei tutto esattamente come é stato"?
Credo che non siano i rimpianti qua e là, quanto i risultati finali a far decidere se si sarebbe cambiato qualcosa del proprio pregresso.
Bruja


----------



## lale75 (9 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non lo hai più sentito?


 

Ad un certo punto abbia deciso che dovevamo smettere di sentirci, troppe lacrime e nessuno dei due riusciva ad andare avanti con la sua vita


----------



## MK (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso?


 
Curerei maggiormente la mia realizzazione professionale.


----------



## Old Angel (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso? Io, per esempio, vorrei tornare al momento in cui, più di dieci anni fa, il ragazzo che amavo alla follia mi chiese di restare lì (all'estero) dov'era lui. Dissi di no, sapevo che i miei avrebbero sofferto, dovevo finire l'università...non me lo sono mai perdonato, non ho mai smesso di pensare che lui sia stato l'unico uomo veramente "giusto" per me, l'unico che mi abbia amata esattamente come volevo. Ancora adesso ho la tentazione di cercarlo ma poi lascio perdere, troppo dolore. Eppure so di aver perso un'occasione di essere felice...


Sono talmente schifato, che di diverso rifarei TUTTO!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Giugno 2009)

se tornassi indietro mi farei una pera di coraggio e tornerei a genova a vivere


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sicuramente non aver approfittato di certe occasioni professionali in un momento nel quale avrei potuto farlo .


lo stesso. ne ho avuta una che era fatta apposta per me appena preso il diploma...
e se penso per chi ho rifiutato una volta che avevano avuto la malsana idea di scegliermi come candidato ideale, ogni volta che mi ritorna in mente mi girano i coglioni che nemmeno le eliche dello Zeppelin


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Mi son pentita di non aver sposato un bastardo ricco sfondato!

Ahhh l'ammore...


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi son pentita di non aver sposato un bastardo ricco sfondato!
> 
> Ahhh l'ammore...


 e lui?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e lui?


Lui 'che? No guarda ha sposato una racchia stronza che lo comanda a bacchetta... l'avrei fatto pure io ma almeno son gnocca


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lui 'che? No guarda ha sposato una racchia stronza che lo comanda a bacchetta... l'avrei fatto pure io ma almeno son gnocca


----------



## Old lele51 (9 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso? Io, per esempio, vorrei tornare al momento in cui, più di dieci anni fa, il ragazzo che amavo alla follia mi chiese di restare lì (all'estero) dov'era lui. Dissi di no, sapevo che i miei avrebbero sofferto, dovevo finire l'università...non me lo sono mai perdonato, non ho mai smesso di pensare che lui sia stato l'unico uomo veramente "giusto" per me, l'unico che mi abbia amata esattamente come volevo. Ancora adesso ho la tentazione di cercarlo ma poi lascio perdere, troppo dolore. Eppure so di aver perso un'occasione di essere felice...


Se tornassi indietro non mi sposerei... mai!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Se tornassi indietro non mi sposerei... mai!!!!


Ehhh io non son sicura di queste cose... alla fine staresti di merda perche' non ti sei sposata.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Giugno 2009)

Rispondendo seriamente a questa domanda, dico che non cambierei nulla!

Al momento in cui ho scelto ho fatto la scelta giusta, l'unica possibile... la dietrologia serve a ben poco, preferisco guardare avanti


----------



## Old reale (9 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Rispondendo seriamente a questa domanda, dico che non cambierei nulla!
> 
> *Al momento in cui ho scelto ho fatto la scelta giusta, l'unica possibile...* la dietrologia serve a ben poco, preferisco guardare avanti


 nel mio caso no


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Giugno 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Sono talmente schifato, che di diverso rifarei TUTTO!!!!!


Figli compresi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ci credo!


----------



## Old Angel (10 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Figli compresi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda se esistesse una macchina del tempo che mi permettesse di tornare indietro per ricominciare, non la userei *solo* per loro....magari ne approfitterei per spaccare la faccia qualcuno, giusto per togliermi uno sfizio   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Difficile che rimpiango le scelte fatte, il passato è passato, quel che fatto è fatto e sono sempre pronto a rimettermi in gioco e ricominciare, ma purtroppo non è per tutti così che fanno di tutto per farti _*sognare*_ il.....se solo potessi tornare indietro


----------



## Old lele51 (14 Giugno 2009)

*Cara Letti*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ehhh io non son sicura di queste cose... alla fine staresti di merda perche' non ti sei sposata.


Letti... intanto i gioielli non li ho tagliati ancora... e se permetti, la domanda implica il fatto di ritornare con la consapevolezza del vissuto... allora avrei già capito che il matrimonio non è altro che una comunione di interessi che dura... quel che dura!!!
Lele


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Letti... intanto i gioielli non li ho tagliati ancora... e se permetti, la domanda implica il fatto di ritornare con la consapevolezza del vissuto... *allora avrei già capito che il matrimonio non è altro che una comunione di interessi che dura... quel che dura!!!*
> Lele



Perdono, ti confondo con un altro utente che ha un nick simile ma e' donna.

Anche con la consapevolezza del vissuto se le cose sono realmente volute, non c'e' esperienza che tenga... tant'e' che spesso si commettono piu' volte e "inconsapevolmente" gli stessi errori.

Anche senza l'esperienza personale i matrimoni non sono sempre rose e fiori e durano quel che durano.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se tornaste indietro che cosa fareste di diverso? Io, per esempio, vorrei tornare al momento in cui, più di dieci anni fa, il ragazzo che amavo alla follia mi chiese di restare lì (all'estero) dov'era lui. Dissi di no, sapevo che i miei avrebbero sofferto, dovevo finire l'università...non me lo sono mai perdonato, non ho mai smesso di pensare che lui sia stato l'unico uomo veramente "giusto" per me, l'unico che mi abbia amata esattamente come volevo. Ancora adesso ho la tentazione di cercarlo ma poi lascio perdere, troppo dolore. Eppure so di aver perso un'occasione di essere felice...


 Cercalo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... col senno di poi credo che non rifiuterei la corte di un ragazzo che sembrava insipido e tanto perbene, questo all'epoca sembrava una limitazione esistenziale; nel tempo si é rivelato un vero tycoon, un uomo pieno di risorse, con una posizione invidiabile, rispettato e considerato, fornito di una cultura umanistica ed eclettica di prim'ordine... al tempo era anche un bel ragazzo, ora é un affascinante uomo maturo.
> Adesso é separato, single, figli adulti indipendenti e all'estero. So di lui perché di recente ho avuto l'occasione casuale di incontrarlo a teatro ed abbiamo parlato del passato e mi parso che ci fosse un mai sopito rimpianto...
> Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2009)

Per i figli ...non si può neppure pensare di fare una scelta diversa però ...


----------



## Old amarax (14 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Del senno di poi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo avvalora quello che penso.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Questo avvalora quello che penso.


Cioè?


----------



## lorelai (14 Giugno 2009)

Se tornassi indietro ai miei 20 anni andrei in terapia. Così forse riuscirei a superare in tempo alcuni blocchi mentali che mi hanno impedito, per mancanza di autostima e per paura di disattendere i desideri dei miei, di fare scelte importanti per il mio futuro, e forse ora avrei meno rimpianti e mi vorrei un po' più di bene. 
Vorrei tornare indietro per imparare ad essere _in tempo _una persona un po' più forte e indipendente, insomma.


----------



## Old lele51 (14 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perdono, ti confondo con un altro utente che ha un nick simile ma e' donna.
> 
> Anche con la consapevolezza del vissuto se le cose sono realmente volute, non c'e' esperienza che tenga... tant'e' che spesso si commettono piu' volte e "inconsapevolmente" gli stessi errori.
> 
> *Anche senza l'esperienza personale i matrimoni non sono sempre rose e fiori e durano quel che durano.*


*
* 
Per questo ho detto che se tornassi... ne farei a meno...


----------



## Old amarax (15 Giugno 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cioè?


Che non troppo spesso non si ha coraggio di chiudere un matrimonio ma l'intenzione ci sarebbe e l'altra diventa una nuvola rosa dove andare a sognare una vita di coppia diversa. Felice.


----------



## Old amarax (15 Giugno 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> Per questo ho detto che se tornassi... ne farei a meno...


Idem.


----------



## Bruja (15 Giugno 2009)

*mah...*

Figli a parte che sono imprescindibili... oggi sarei come Diogene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Figli a parte che sono imprescindibili... oggi sarei come Diogene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Mi farei allattare al seno! ... se penso che ho perso questo piacere, per accontentarmi di uno squallido biberon...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi farei allattare al seno! ... se penso che ho perso questo piacere, per accontentarmi di uno squallido biberon...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Figli a parte che sono imprescindibili... oggi sarei come Diogene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vengo a cercare con te, 
ti scoccia?
tanto visto che siamo cittadini del mondo intero ce n'è per tutt'e due


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 che cosa c'è che non ti torna?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che cosa c'è che non ti torna?


che io non so se sono stata allattata (con quella magnona di brugola tendo ad escluderlo..) ma non è una cosa che mi manchi..
mi chiedevo come mai ti mancava.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che io non so se sono stata allattata (con quella magnona di brugola tendo ad escluderlo..) ma non è una cosa che mi manchi..
> mi chiedevo come mai ti mancava.


Coscientemente non mi può mancare... non si possono avere ricordi consci di quel periodo. Ma da quel che ho letto, so quanto può incidere ed essere importante quel genere di contatto per la vita futura.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Coscientemente non mi può mancare... non si possono avere ricordi consci di quel periodo. Ma da quel che ho letto, so quanto può incidere ed essere importante quel genere di contatto per la vita futura.



per me è tutta colpa dell'angelo che hai incontrato che ti ha fatto venire queste reminiscenze


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me è tutta colpa dell'angelo che hai incontrato che ti ha fatto venire queste reminiscenze


 Addirittura?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Addirittura?



non hai idea del potere degli angeli


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai idea del potere degli angeli


 Forse no... tendo a sottovalutarli...


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

in effetti manco io so se sono stata allattata.
probabilmente questa è la causa di tutto


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Se non ve lo avessero detto non ve ne sarebbe fregato un casso!

Diro' a mia figlia che e' stata allatata al seno (c'ho provato eh), cosi' evitera' di scrivere cagate 40 anni dopo!


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non ve lo avessero detto non ve ne sarebbe fregato un casso!
> 
> Diro' a mia figlia che e' stata allatata al seno (c'ho provato eh), cosi' evitera' di scrivere cagate 40 anni dopo!


diglielo e rassicurala.
le eviterai un sacco di storiacce


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Penso che sia importante anche per la madre, l'allattamento.
Tutte le donne che ho sentito parlare dell'argomento hanno sempre detto (tranne una) che non aver potuto allattare al seno (ognuna per un suo motivo) è rimasto come un dispiacere sottile, una sorta di mancanza di affermazione del proprio ruolo materno.
Quella che invece la pensa diversamente s'è fatta intenzionalmente fermare la lattazione perchè _"è una rottura di palle, e poi mi rovina il seno"_ (!)


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non ve lo avessero detto non ve ne sarebbe fregato un casso!
> 
> Diro' a mia figlia che e' stata allatata al seno (c'ho provato eh), cosi' evitera' di scrivere cagate 40 anni dopo!


Secondo me attrono ai 45 scoprirà che le hai racontato balle, e ti rinfaccerà tanto il fatto quanto il "trauma" subito con la scoperta.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Penso che sia importante anche per la madre, l'allattamento.
> Tutte le donne che ho sentito parlare dell'argomento hanno sempre detto (tranne una) che non aver potuto allattare al seno (ognuna per un suo motivo) è rimasto come un dispiacere sottile, una sorta di mancanza di affermazione del proprio ruolo materno.
> *Quella che invece la pensa diversamente s'è fatta intenzionalmente fermare la lattazione perchè *_*"è una rottura di palle, e poi mi rovina il seno*"_ (!)


 Una madre promettente...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Secondo me attrono ai 45 scoprirà che le hai racontato balle, e ti rinfaccerà tanto il fatto quanto il "trauma" subito con la scoperta.


Ti giuro che se crescessi una figlia che si traumatizza per una cazzata simile penserei realmente di aver fallito...altro che allattamento


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una madre promettente...


Una vera signora, poi.
Bicchiere di rosso in una mano e canna nell'altra. Come regola (!)


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Una vera signora, poi.
> Bicchiere di rosso in una mano e canna nell'altra. Come regola (!)


 
perchè, le vere signore non bevono rosso e non fumano canne?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Penso che sia importante anche per la madre, l'allattamento.
> Tutte le donne che ho sentito parlare dell'argomento hanno sempre detto (tranne una) che non aver potuto allattare al seno (ognuna per un suo motivo) è rimasto come un dispiacere sottile, *una sorta di mancanza di affermazione del proprio ruolo materno.*
> Quella che invece la pensa diversamente s'è fatta intenzionalmente fermare la lattazione perchè _"è una rottura di palle, e poi mi rovina il seno"_ (!)


Non l'ho mai avvertita questa cosa... tra l'altro mi sono anche persa il parto!

Saro' una madre terribile, cosa volete che vi dica


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che se crescessi una figlia che si traumatizza per una cazzata simile penserei realmente di aver fallito...altro che allattamento


Quando te ne renderai conto sarà troppo tardi, ormai


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Una vera signora, poi.
> *Bicchiere di rosso in una mano e canna nell'altra*. Come regola (!)


 Non dirmi che i piedi se li lascia liberi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè, le vere signore non bevono rosso e non fumano canne?


Non come regola.
L'occhio bollito e la sghignazzata da camallo non è molto "signorile"


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Non credo che cambi un cazzo e non influisca certamente nella crescita (per quanto il latte materno credo sia il migliore e il più completo) ma dev'essere un'esperienza meravigliosa allattare.
Nutrire la tua creatura col tuo latte ha un qualcosa di miracoloso


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non come regola.
> L'occhio bollito e la sghignazzata da camallo non è molto "signorile"


 
hai delle teorie molto curiose sulle signore.....non è che un bicchiere di rosso e una tromba rendano l'occhio bollito.
oh, potevo evitarmela ma me le tiri via dalle mani


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non l'ho mai avvertita questa cosa... tra l'altro mi sono anche persa il parto!
> 
> Saro' una madre terribile, cosa volete che vi dica


Madre _denaturata_! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il parto di alcune mi è stato raccontato come una passeggiata, quindi ben contente di ricordarlo.
Altre...... beh, viva il cesareo.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non credo che cambi un cazzo e *non influisca certamente nella crescita *(per quanto il latte materno credo sia il migliore e il più completo) ma dev'essere un'esperienza meravigliosa allattare.
> Nutrire la tua creatura col tuo latte ha un qualcosa di miracoloso



A quanto pare non e' cosi', pare che i bimbi allattati al seno siano piu' forti e intelligenti... 

Per l'esperienza meravigliosa, credo che in teoria sia cosi', in pratica puo' risultare molto stressante per la donna...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai delle teorie molto curiose sulle signore.....non è che un bicchiere di rosso e una tromba rendano l'occhio bollito.
> oh, potevo evitarmela ma me le tiri via dalle mani


Dai, oggi non ho voglia di grane, hai perfettamente capito quello che ho scritto. Sto parlando di una persona volgare ed in costante "bollitura".
Nessuno critica le *tue* canne ed i tuoi bicchieri di rosso. Continua pure con la mia benedizione.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A quanto pare non e' cosi', pare che i bimbi allattati al seno siano piu' forti e intelligenti...
> 
> Per l'esperienza meravigliosa, credo che in teoria sia cosi', in pratica puo' risultare molto stressante per la donna...


a mia zia vennero le ragadi ai capezzoli. 
Ogni ciucciata era una tortura ma per fortuna son casi abbastanza rari.
Il gesto in sè mi dà l'idea di una gran serenità


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A quanto pare non e' cosi', pare che i bimbi *allattati al seno siano piu' forti e intelligenti*...
> 
> Per l'esperienza meravigliosa, credo che in teoria sia cosi', in pratica puo' risultare molto stressante per la donna...


Hanno provato in tanti a sfatare questa teoria, ma per ora senza successo, anzi, diverse riconferme.
Il latte materno è senza dubbio più completo. (forse perchè la Natura l'ha fatto apposta per quello.......?)


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hanno provato in tanti a sfatare questa teoria, ma per ora senza successo, anzi, diverse riconferme.
> Il latte materno è senza dubbio più completo. (forse perchè la Natura l'ha fatto apposta per quello.......?)


Soprattutto il primissimo latte che a guardarlo fa uno schifo immenso! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mia figlia per diversi motivi non riusciva ad attaccarsi al seno, a dire il vero neanche col biberon ho avuto gran successo nel primo mese di vita... quel poco latte che avevo lo tiravo con una tiralatte elettrica


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *A quanto pare non e' cosi', pare che i bimbi allattati al seno siano piu' forti e intelligenti*...
> 
> Per l'esperienza meravigliosa, credo che in teoria sia cosi', in pratica puo' risultare molto stressante per la donna...


 E' proprio così, per fortuna io sono un'eccezione...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' proprio così, per fortuna io sono un'eccezione...


io pure


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io pure


pure io


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hanno provato in tanti a sfatare questa teoria, ma per ora senza successo, anzi, diverse riconferme.
> Il latte materno è senza dubbio più completo. (forse perchè la Natura l'ha fatto apposta per quello.......?)


 A parte la qualità indubbiamente superiore del latte materno su qualunque altro ( e vorrei vedere, dopo milioni di anni di evoluzione...), è proprio il gesto ed il contatto fisico ad essere importante per il bambino.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' proprio così, per fortuna io sono un'eccezione...


Pure io!

(mi sembra... non ne sono sicura del metodo di allattamento)


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A parte la qualità indubbiamente superiore del latte materno su qualunque altro ( e vorrei vedere, dopo milioni di anni di evoluzione...), *è proprio il gesto ed il contatto fisico ad essere importante per il bambino*.


Pero' la bottiglia si puo' dare con la stessa amorevolezza... il contatto fisico in generale e' importante per il bimbo


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' proprio così, per fortuna io sono un'eccezione...





Asudem ha detto:


> io pure





Brugola ha detto:


> pure io





Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure io!
> 
> (mi sembra... non ne sono sicura del metodo di allattamento)


per essere delle eccezioni cominciate ad essere un po' numerosi


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

La cosa incredibile è che mia madre aveva il latte e voleva allattarmi... ma io non tiravo. Mi racccontano che il pediatra era allibito. Poi ha capito una cosa: era troppo faticoso succhiare dal capezzolo. Ed ha suggerito il biberon.
In quanto ad indolenza, gioco coi professionisti!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Spezzo pero' una lancia in favore delle mamme che proprio non ci riescono... una madre stressata che cerca di allattare al seno e' peggio di una che offre serenamente un biberon!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' la bottiglia si puo' dare con la stessa amorevolezza... il contatto fisico in generale e' importante per il bimbo


Sicuramente i gesti sono gli stessi... ma vuoi mettere il sapore del ciuccio di gomma con quello del capezzolo? Ssecondo me già quello giustifica migliaia di euri regalati al solito piscanalista in età adulta...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicuramente i gesti sono gli stessi... ma vuoi mettere il sapore del ciuccio di gomma con quello del capezzolo? Ssecondo me già quello giustifica migliaia di euri regalati al solito piscanalista in età adulta...


il gesto per me ha un sognificato quasi sacro.
Una fusione tra te e il bambino.
Anche se dato con amore , il biberon non è la stessa cosa


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il gesto per me ha un sognificato quasi sacro.
> Una fusione tra te e il bambino.
> Anche se dato con amore , il biberon non è la stessa cosa


 Si vede che io lo trovavo più comodo... boh...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicuramente i gesti sono gli stessi... ma vuoi mettere il sapore del ciuccio di gomma con quello del capezzolo? Ssecondo me già quello giustifica migliaia di euri regalati al solito piscanalista in età adulta...



Questa e' un'altra ricerca... non sappiamo la percentuale di allattati al seno o col biberon che finiscono in analisi in eta' adulta


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vede che io lo trovavo più comodo... boh...



si vede che eri un pigrotto della malesia fin da piccolo


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La cosa incredibile è che mia madre aveva il latte e voleva allattarmi... ma io non tiravo. Mi racccontano che il pediatra era allibito. Poi ha capito una cosa: era troppo faticoso succhiare dal capezzolo. Ed ha suggerito il biberon.
> In quanto ad indolenza, gioco coi professionisti!


Mia figlia ti da punti!

Preferiva il sondino...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si vede che eri un pigrotto della malesia fin da piccolo


 Bello... "pigrotto della malesia"...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mia figlia ti da punti!
> 
> Preferiva il sondino...


 ............. elllamadonnaaa....... vabbè, è destino dei campioni trovare chi li batte...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bello... "pigrotto della malesia"...


me lo diceva sempre il mio ex...non so come mai..


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> me lo diceva sempre il mio ex...non so come mai..


 Ganzo il tuo ex...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' proprio così, per fortuna io sono un'eccezione...


Anch'io sono un'eccezione.
Sono stato allattato al seno.........


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ............. elllamadonnaaa....... vabbè, è destino dei campioni trovare chi li batte...













Te lo giuro, i medici persavano pure fosse "ritardata" l'hanno rivoltata come un calzino per capire perche' non bevesse... o meglio beveva un po' poi s'addormentava...

Avrei dovuto capire fin d'allora con chi avevo a che fare


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè, le vere signore non bevono rosso e non fumano canne?


 maddai, lo sanno tutti che sulla canna ci va il prosecco


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non credo che cambi un cazzo e non influisca certamente nella crescita (per quanto il latte materno credo sia il migliore e il più completo) ma dev'essere un'esperienza meravigliosa allattare.
> Nutrire la tua creatura col tuo latte ha un qualcosa di miracoloso


effettivamente si....vedere anche al primo giorno di vita come cerchi istintivamente il seno e vi si aggrappi con le manine minuscole è una gioia indescrivibile....


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A parte la qualità indubbiamente superiore del latte materno su qualunque altro ( e vorrei vedere, dopo milioni di anni di evoluzione...), è proprio il gesto ed *il contatto fisico ad essere importante per il bambino*.


Sarà per quello che si tenta sempre di fare "ripasso"?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vede che io lo trovavo più comodo... boh...


 il solito poltrone, pigro, pelandrone....succhiare il biberon, costa meno fatica che ciucciare il seno.....


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> maddai, lo sanno tutti che sulla canna ci va il prosecco


dissento dotta collega  

	
	
		
		
	


	




in inverno con un bel bicer de rosso si sposa bene


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La cosa incredibile è che mia madre aveva il latte e voleva allattarmi... ma io non tiravo. Mi racccontano che il pediatra era allibito. Poi ha capito una cosa: era troppo faticoso succhiare dal capezzolo. Ed ha suggerito il biberon.
> In quanto ad indolenza, gioco coi professionisti!


 
COME VOLEVASI DIMOSTRARE


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bello... "pigrotto della malesia"...


Divertentissimi certi rigiri di parole che si usano coi bambini.

Che ne dici dei "biscotti del *c*ulino bianco"?
Mio figlio lo chiamavo "Mago Merdino", e più avanti "Capitan Voncino"


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

anche non avere mai avuto il cicciobello negro a me è pesato molto


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> effettivamente si....vedere anche al primo giorno di vita come cerchi istintivamente il seno e vi si aggrappi con le manine minuscole è una gioia indescrivibile....


I primissimi giorni, in Mangiagalli, siccome mia moglie stava parecchio male, il nostro piccino lo sfamavo io (col biberon, eh!).
E' stato il momento più meraviglioso della mia vita. Non dimenticherò mai con quanta energia, con la sua manina minuscola, mi stringeva il mignolo per trattenere il biberon.


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche non avere mai avuto il cicciobello negro a me è pesato molto


ma se io ed Angelo te lo abbiamo regalato e non ti è piaciuto!


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se io ed Angelo te lo abbiamo regalato e non ti è piaciuto!


lo dovevo avere all'epoca, quando ero bimbetta


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche non avere mai avuto il cicciobello negro a me è pesato molto


Puoi sempre rimediare adesso


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se io ed Angelo te lo abbiamo regalato e non ti è piaciuto!


Lei voleva lo scafista, voi gli avete regalato il profugo


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Puoi sempre rimediare adesso


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

io mi porto dietro da anni il complesso di non avere avuto in  regalo il dolceforno quand'ero piccola.
Ogni tanto rompo ancora le palle a mia madre


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il solito poltrone, pigro, pelandrone....succhiare il biberon, costa meno fatica che ciucciare il seno.....


 Che te lo dico a fare...


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Puoi sempre rimediare adesso


ormai il danno è fatto


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

*eccolo, Asu, tutto tuo!*



Asudem ha detto:


> io mi porto dietro da anni il complesso di non avere avuto in regalo il dolceforno quand'ero piccola.
> Ogni tanto rompo ancora le palle a mia madre


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Io volevo l'Aspes 50, e mio padre mi disse che se volevo un serpente potevo andare in giardino a prendermi un orbettino.
Non lo perdonerò mai!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sarà per quello che si tenta sempre di fare "ripasso"?


 Mi sa di si... boh, è indubbio che le tette ci attirino, il motivo poi... quien sabe?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi porto dietro da anni il complesso di non avere avuto in  regalo il dolceforno quand'ero piccola.
> Ogni tanto rompo ancora le palle a mia madre



ANCHE IO!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi porto dietro da anni il complesso di non avere avuto in regalo il dolceforno quand'ero piccola.
> Ogni tanto rompo ancora le palle a mia madre


 Io la pistola ad aria compressa che sparava i pallini di piombo...


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

che cretine noi  donne: fin da bambine vogliamo le rotture di minchia che avremo da grandi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ieri ho visto un bambolotto che piange e sbatte le mani.
sai che libidine


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

*un altro sistemato!*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io volevo l'Aspes 50, e mio padre mi disse che se volevo un serpente potevo andare in giardino a prendermi un orbettino.
> Non lo perdonerò mai!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ANCHE IO!



quando mia madre mi rompe le dico: se mi compravi il dolceforno da piccola sarei stata meno rompicoglioni


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ormai il danno è fatto


Io ho rimediato a 26 anni... con un supercicciobello canadese di origine jamaicana...

Ora mi sento molto meglio... guarda che non e' mai troppo tardi


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che cretine noi donne: fin da bambine vogliamo le rotture di minchia che avremo da grandi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' vero... bambolotti piangenti, fornetti per le tortine, finti ferri da stiro... vi rincoglioniscono già da piccole, è un complotto!


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ANCHE IO!


il mio è in cantina...se volete ve lo presto


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sa di si... boh, è indubbio che le tette ci attirino, il motivo poi... quien sabe?


Io negli ultimi anni però sono più attirato da quelle piccolissime.


A proposito: ma la tizia brasiliana di paperissima che è malata? Quest'anno c'ha due tette da mucca che fa fin schifo! Le auguro quantomeno di non aver speso soldi per conciarsi così!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io la pistola ad aria compressa che sparava i pallini di piombo...


Ok quella me la sono comprata a 15 anni durante un viaggio nella repubblica Ceca... i pallini facevano i buchi nella latta


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero... bambolotti piangenti, fornetti per le tortine, finti ferri da stiro... vi rincoglioniscono già da piccole, è un complotto!


cazzo, se ci pensiamo è terribile!!
ci vogliono schiavizzare e  rincretinire  fin da piccole....
per fortuna mamma non mi regalò sto cazzo di dolceforno


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


>


Oddiooddiooddiooddio che nostalgia!
La voglio!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> il mio è in cantina...se volete ve lo presto


Apperò... tieni un cicciobello negro chiuso in cantina???


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oddiooddiooddiooddio che nostalgia!
> La voglio!


te lo ricordi?


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Apperò... tieni un cicciobello negro chiuso in cantina???

























E' troppo avanti!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> te lo ricordi?


 
Quello stronzo del mio vicino aveva il primo sette marce, e mi passava davanti tutto il giorno con aria soddisfatta.
Un giorno ha centrato in pieno un albero, non ti dico la soddisfazione mia!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' troppo avanti!


La vedremo al telegiornale appena la beccano


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quello stronzo del mio vicino aveva il primo sette marce, *e mi passava davanti tutto il giorno con aria soddisfatta.*
> *Un giorno ha centrato in pieno un albero*, non ti dico la soddisfazione mia!








 Ha confermato di essere un bel coglionazzo...


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Apperò... tieni un cicciobello negro chiuso in cantina???


no, il dolceforno..


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok quella me la sono comprata a 15 anni durante un viaggio nella repubblica Ceca... i pallini facevano i buchi nella latta


Io pure alla fine me l'ero comprata da solo a 16 anni... ma una carabina! Sfasciavo le lampadine dei lampioni stradali dalla terrazza


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> no, il dolceforno..


anche a te è stato negato il cicciobello negro?
che razzi i nostri genitori


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha confermato di essere un bel coglionazzo...


All'epoca c'era una specie di piccola pista da motocross poco distante da casa mia, in un bosco. Quegli alberi ne hanno vista di ferraglia!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> All'epoca c'era una specie di piccola pista da motocross poco distante da casa mia, in un bosco. *Quegli alberi ne hanno vista di ferraglia*!


 Selezione della specie... quelli meno idioti e con più mira, si sono sposati e riprodotti....


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche a te è stato negato il cicciobello negro?
> che razzi i nostri genitori


però avevo il camper e la piscina della Barbie


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> però avevo il camper e la piscina della Barbie


maledetta!!!


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> però avevo il camper e la piscina della Barbie


io avevo la macchinina rossa che muovevi piedini e andava


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Selezione della specie... quelli meno idioti e con più mira, si sono sposati e riprodotti....


......e quelli senza moto....


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> maledetta!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

che tenerezza! mi è venuto in mente l'esatto momento in cui ho imparato ad andare in bici senza le rotelline!!
sono andata fino a notte fonda perchè avevo paura che se smettevo non sarei più riuscita


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

il regalo più bello che abbia mai ricevuto è stato il primo cane


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che tenerezza! mi è venuto in mente l'esatto momento in cui ho imparato ad andare in bici senza le rotelline!!
> sono andata fino a notte fonda perchè avevo paura che se smettevo non sarei più riuscita


che carina che eri! poi cosa ti è successo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che carina che eri! poi cosa ti è successo?


Ha centrato un albero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si spiegano molte cose


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il regalo più bello che abbia mai ricevuto è stato il primo cane


Bisognerebbe sentire cosa ne pensava il cane......


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che carina che eri! poi cosa ti è successo?


che il giorno dopo non vedevo l'ora di ricominciare!
è bellissimo ricordare la gioia pura di quei momenti


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe sentire cosa ne pensava il cane......



l'adorava


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che il giorno dopo non vedevo l'ora di ricominciare!
> è bellissimo ricordare la gioia pura di quei momenti


 
vedo che non hai raccolto


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vedo che non hai raccolto



sono troppo immersa nella bellissima sensazione del ricordo.
é bellissimo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*.*



Asudem ha detto:


> che tenerezza! mi è venuto in mente l'esatto momento in cui ho imparato ad andare in bici senza le rotelline!!
> sono andata fino a notte fonda perchè avevo paura che se smettevo non sarei più riuscita


La Forrest Gamp della due ruote


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> La Forrest Gamp della due ruote


per me è un complimento


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*......*



Asudem ha detto:


> per me è un complimento


E infatti mica era un' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 offesa


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *che il giorno dopo non vedevo l'ora di ricominciare!*
> è bellissimo ricordare la gioia pura di quei momenti


 Mi sembro io che imparo ad andare in moto... solo che oltre la goia, c'è la strizza


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Andare in bici per me e' tutt'ora fonte di gioia


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembro io che imparo ad andare in moto... solo che oltre la goia, c'è la strizza


Non ci sono mai riuscito: una specie di ritardato, ma l'ansia mi ha sempre fottuto.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non ci sono mai riuscito: una specie di ritardato, ma l'ansia mi ha sempre fottuto.


 Io sto iniziando ora... è fantastico, ma è difficile imparare a quest'età. C'è troppa paura di farsi male, e ti blocchi spesso... a diciott'anni sei spensierato!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*,,,,,,,*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Io sto iniziando ora... è fantastico, ma è difficile imparare a quest'età. C'è troppa paura di farsi male, e ti blocchi spesso... a diciott'anni sei spensierato!


Non vorrei scoraggiarti: ho acquistato e ... rivenduto uno scooter nel giro di pochi mesi. Perdevo un giorno di vita ogni volta che lo usavo ...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non vorrei scoraggiarti: ho acquistato e ... rivenduto uno scooter nel giro di pochi mesi. Perdevo un giorno di vita ogni volta che lo usavo ...


A me la tensione comincia subito... c'è una rampa fottuta nel garage, ripidissima... ed ogni mattina spuntare in salita là sopra mi da un'ansia tremenda... anche perchè fino ad ora ho usato solo la bici, ed una moto com marce e frizione è dura da imparare. 
Non ti dico poi nel traffico ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però per ora resisto, perchè poi mi esalta troppo... anche andando piano sembra di volare! 
Se poi vedrò che proprio non ce la faccio, me la rivenderò... qui coi posti e il clima che abbiamo, la moto tira!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (17 Giugno 2009)

*.....*



moltimodi ha detto:


> A me la tensione comincia subito... c'è una rampa fottuta nel garage, ripidissima... ed ogni mattina spuntare in salita là sopra mi da un'ansia tremenda... anche perchè fino ad ora ho usato solo la bici, ed una moto com marce e frizione è dura da imparare.
> Non ti dico poi nel traffico ...
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti, io mi fotto di paura soprattutto degli altri ....


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Infatti, io mi fotto di paura soprattutto degli altri ....


... vero! Ieri una tizia bastarda mi ha tagliato la strada perchè parlava al telefonino... inchiodata secca e moto spenta, per fortuna sto andando piano. Lei ha continuato tranquilla... per sua fortuna sto imparando e non me la sono sentita di inseguirla nel traffico. Altrimenti ora aveva la macchina dal carrozziere per rifarsi la portiera nuova!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... vero! Ieri una tizia bastarda mi ha tagliato la strada perchè parlava al telefonino... inchiodata secca e moto spenta, per fortuna sto andando piano. Lei ha continuato tranquilla... per sua fortuna sto imparando e non me la sono sentita di inseguirla nel traffico. Altrimenti ora aveva la macchina dal carrozziere per rifarsi la portiera nuova!


chissà come cucchi in sella al tuo cavallo!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Un mio amico un giorno infila la mano nel finestrino della macchina di una signora, le strappa la leva delle frecce e urla: QUESTA SI USA CAZZZZOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un mio amico un giorno infila la mano nel finestrino della macchina di una signora, le strappa la leva delle frecce e urla: QUESTA SI USA CAZZZZOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


spero l'abbia denunciato


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io sto iniziando ora... è fantastico, ma è difficile imparare a quest'età. C'è troppa paura di farsi male, e ti blocchi spesso... a diciott'anni sei spensierato!


Io ringrazio il cielo di non aver avuto né cinquantino né 125. Non sarei qui, adesso.
Poi non sono stato un santo, ma per fortuna mi sono fermato in tempo. Ora con le moto ho chiuso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> spero l'abbia denunciato


Deve ringraziare che non le ha strappato tutto il volante.
Certa gente non dovrebbe circolare.


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

pure io ho paura, infatti devo vendere la mia vespa 125.
ha 800 km.
me l'hanno regalata 4 anni fa.
secondo voi quanto posso chiedere?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pure io ho paura, infatti devo vendere la mia vespa 125.
> ha 800 km.
> me l'hanno regalata 4 anni fa.
> secondo voi quanto posso chiedere?


Non saprei, sono fuori dal giro da troppo tempo, ma le 125 hanno il difetto di avere assicurazioni alte (perchè di solito le usano i sedicenni)


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Io dopo essermi schiantata anni fa col motorino non sono più riuscita a risalirci.Però la sensazione di andare veloce col vento nei capelli (il casco non era obbligatorio) è impagabile.


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Deve ringraziare che non le ha strappato tutto il volante.
> *Certa gente non dovrebbe circolare*.


 
verissimo! tutti belli freschi al cellulare o che fanno di tutto tranne fare attenzione alla strada e agli altri utenti


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> verissimo! tutti belli freschi al cellulare o che fanno di tutto tranne fare attenzione alla strada e agli altri utenti


Loro rischiano un po' di lamiera, gli altri (in moto, scooter, bicicletta, piedi) la pellaccia!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un mio amico un giorno infila la mano nel finestrino della macchina di una signora, le strappa la leva delle frecce e urla: QUESTA SI USA CAZZZZOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


 Questa me la segno, può tornare utile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io tenderei a prendere a pedate portiere e gruppi luce... sono più spartano! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ieri se avessi raggiunto la stronza col cellulare, sono certo che le avrei dato un pedatone sulla portieruccia nuova! In macchina si guida, non si telefona


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Loro rischiano un po' di lamiera, gli altri (in moto, scooter, bicicletta, piedi) la pellaccia!


si sono anche un sacco di stronzi in moto però.
tagliano la strada da destra e sinistra e fai fatica a non prenderli sotto


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chissà come cucchi in sella al tuo cavallo!!


 In realtà se ora cuccassi grazie alla moto, sarebbe solo per le risate che spargo in giro generosamente, grazie al mio innovativo stile di guida...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si sono anche un sacco di stronzi in moto però.
> tagliano la strada da destra e sinistra e fai fatica a non prenderli sotto


 Ci sono pure quelli, ma di solito sono più con scooterini che con moto. In ogni caso, in moto perlomeno non si usa il cellulare... io quando vedo gente telefonare o peggio scrivere sms, vengo preso da impulsi omicidi!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Col mio scooter mi organizzai un frontale con una macchina parcheggiata 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma risalii subito in sella... su un nuovo scooter


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci sono pure quelli, ma di solito sono più con scooterini che con moto. In ogni caso, in moto perlomeno non si usa il cellulare... io quando vedo gente telefonare o peggio scrivere sms, vengo preso da impulsi omicidi!



anch'io li prenderei a calci in culo ma ti assicuro che qui a milano anche moto grosse si fanno i cazzi loro alla grande.
Sorpassano da destra a 120 e sorpassano come se la linea sulla strada non ci fosse


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Col mio scooter mi organizzai un frontale con una macchina parcheggiata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Immagino com'era felice il proprietario...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si sono anche un sacco di stronzi in moto però.
> tagliano la strada da destra e sinistra e fai fatica a non prenderli sotto


Di coglioni ce ne sono di tutti i tipi. Io ho smesso pure per questo.
Un tempo andare a fare i "passi svizzeri" significava poter fare qualche tiratina in tutta sicurezza, con gente che andava, ma andava con testa, ci si segnalava i pericoli, si evitavano i numeri più pericolosi.
Un giorno, in piena piega, con mia moglie dietro, su un tornate che io prendevo sempre strettissimo, mi sono visto ad un palmo dalla visiera gli adesivi sottocarena di un imbecille che mi sorpassava all'interno. Li ho capito che era finita la pacchia. troppi coglioni con mezzi potentissimo troppo facili (apparentemente) da guidare.

Ora sto cercando un vecchio CN250. Qualcuno sa dove trovarne uno a poco? (a parte i canali soliti, intendo)


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

io sono riuscita a schiantarmi pure con la bicicletta contro una portiera..ma ero piccolina


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Immagino com'era felice il proprietario...


Chi cazzo l'ha mai visto


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io li prenderei a calci in culo ma ti assicuro che qui a milano anche moto grosse si fanno i cazzi loro alla grande.
> Sorpassano da destra a 120 e sorpassano come se la linea sulla strada non ci fosse


ma poi qui a milano sembrano le vespe, ieri ne avevo 4 a destra e 3 a sinistra..mi sentivo circondata


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono riuscita a schiantarmi pure con la bicicletta contro una portiera..ma ero piccolina


Anche io ma ero ubriaca... feci la fiancatina nuova


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In realtà se ora cuccassi grazie alla moto, sarebbe solo per le risate che spargo in giro generosamente, grazie al mio innovativo stile di guida...


 Si cucca anche così, abbi fede


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io li prenderei a calci in culo ma ti assicuro che qui a milano anche moto grosse si fanno i cazzi loro alla grande.
> Sorpassano da destra a 120 e sorpassano come se la linea sulla strada non ci fosse


Anche qui qualche moto c'è che fa così, ma di soliti lo fanno i bimbominkia deficienti con lo scooterino! Ho notato che generalmente i motociclisti sono più prudenti.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si cucca anche così, abbi fede


 Facendo ridere? ... si quello è vero, se fai ridere di gusto una donna sei sulla buona strada...


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Facendo ridere? ... si quello è vero, se fai ridere di gusto una donna sei sulla buona strada...


 
per me è così. 
puoi essere un cesso ma se mi fai ridere ti adoro


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Facendo ridere? ... si quello è vero, se fai ridere di gusto una donna sei sulla buona strada...


Un imbranato in moto non fa ridere


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi cazzo l'ha mai visto


 Ma che merdaccia...


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Facendo ridere? ... si quello è vero, se fai ridere di gusto una donna sei sulla buona strada...


Non sottovalutare mai l'istinto mterno......


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che merdaccia...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un imbranato in moto non fa ridere


Dipende dalle cose che fa... comunque gli altri motociclisti lo apprezzano per la buona volontà. In due settimane mi sono già fermato a parlare con alcuni, e si sono complimentati dando anche ottimi consigli. Chi non è mai salito su una moto magari lo prende per il culo, ma chissenefrega!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dipende dalle cose che fa... comunque gli altri motociclisti lo apprezzano per la buona volontà. In due settimane mi sono già fermato a parlare con alcuni, e si sono complimentati dando anche ottimi consigli. Chi non è mai salito su una moto magari lo prende per il culo, ma chissenefrega!


Senti me lo correggi il quote? M'e' scappato un accento inutile e tu sei il quotatore piu' veloce del west 

	
	
		
		
	


	



























Ammore ti stavano prendendo per il culo... ma ca va sans dire


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti me lo correggi il quote? M'e' scappato un accento inutile e tu sei il quotatore piu' veloce del west
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, quelli veri apprezzano chi comincia tardi. Poi se becchi il classico coglione, ci sta che prenda per il culo!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, quelli veri apprezzano chi comincia tardi. Poi se becchi il classico coglione, ci sta che prenda per il culo!


Auch non e' essere cosi' serio... scherzavo


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> per me è così.
> *puoi essere un cesso ma se mi fai ridere ti adoro*


Oltretutto sono pure bello...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Auch non e' essere cosi' serio... scherzavo


 Ma davvero sono serio? ... è preoccupante...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi porto dietro da anni il complesso di non avere avuto in regalo il dolceforno quand'ero piccola.
> Ogni tanto rompo ancora le palle a mia madre


 Io il bazooka ...e non ho capito perché fino a pochi anni fa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che tenerezza! mi è venuto in mente l'esatto momento in cui ho imparato ad andare in bici senza le rotelline!!
> sono andata fino a notte fonda perchè avevo paura che se smettevo non sarei più riuscita





Asudem ha detto:


> che il giorno dopo non vedevo l'ora di ricominciare!
> è bellissimo ricordare la gioia pura di quei momenti


 E' la scena di Kramer contro Kramer che mi commuove sempre...


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io dopo essermi schiantata anni fa col motorino non sono più riuscita a risalirci.Però la sensazione di andare veloce col vento nei capelli (il casco non era obbligatorio) è impagabile.


io son riuscita pure a comprar la moto dopo


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> io son riuscita pure a comprar la moto dopo


gnè gne gnè


----------



## Old latriglia (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gnè gne gnè


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io dopo essermi schiantata anni fa col motorino non sono più riuscita a risalirci.Però la sensazione di andare veloce col vento nei capelli (il casco non era obbligatorio) è impagabile.


Ti capisco, non è facile risalire. Mi sa che se non lo si fa subito, poi non lo si fa più. 
Con i nuovi caschi modulari, se l'aria non è eccessiva, aprendolo si vivono sensazioni del genere... si, è molto bello. Come sentire le vibrazioni del motore sul corpo, o la sensazione di "contatto" con la moto, che in certi momenti te la fa avvertire quasi unita al corpo.


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oltretutto sono pure bello...


che almeno abbia un nome questo bastardo


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che almeno abbia un nome questo bastardo


 Guidobaldo?


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti capisco, non è facile risalire. Mi sa che se non lo si fa subito, poi non lo si fa più.
> Con i nuovi caschi modulari, se l'aria non è eccessiva, aprendolo si vivono sensazioni del genere... si, è molto bello. Come sentire le vibrazioni del motore sul corpo, o la sensazione di "contatto" con la moto, che in certi momenti te la fa avvertire quasi unita al corpo.


io ho fatto un grave incidente in macchina, tutto da sola peraltro, 13 milioni di danni su una macchina che avevo appena comprato pagandola  12  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ho dovuto farla riparare, e quando me l'hanno riconsegnata avevo i brividi a salirci.
dopo 2 minuti mi era passato la paura.
siamo animali incredibili


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guidobaldo?


verderame augusto?


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ti capisco, non è facile risalire. Mi sa che se non lo si fa subito, poi non lo si fa più.
> Con i nuovi caschi modulari, se l'aria non è eccessiva, aprendolo si vivono sensazioni del genere... si, è molto bello. *Come sentire le vibrazioni del motore sul corpo, o la sensazione di "contatto" con la moto, che in certi momenti te la fa avvertire quasi unita al corpo*.



il famoso prolungamento del pene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 scherzo ma neanche tanto..


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il famoso prolungamento del pene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma esisterà negli uomini l'invidia della vagina?


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io sono riuscita a schiantarmi pure con la bicicletta contro una portiera..ma ero piccolina


pure io! ma è successo pochi mesi fa perchè un automibilista deficente aveva deciso di scendere senza guardare


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> pure io! ma è successo pochi mesi fa perchè un automibilista deficente aveva deciso di scendere senza guardare


ti ricordi quella scena di Chiedimi se sono felice in cui Aldo in bicicletta evita per un secondo una portiera che si  apre di colpo mentre lui sfreccia in bicicletta e gli urla..ASSASSINO!!


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti ricordi quella scena di Chiedimi se sono felice in cui Aldo in bicicletta evita per un secondo una portiera che si apre di colpo mentre lui sfreccia in bicicletta e gli urla..ASSASSINO!!


 + o - è andata così sono che l'ho presa di scriscio e mi ha crepato lo schermo del lettore mp3 che avevo in tasca


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ho fatto un grave incidente in macchina, tutto da sola peraltro, 13 milioni di danni su una macchina che avevo appena comprato pagandola 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Forse proprio perchè hai aspettato solo 2 minuti... più passa il tempo, più la tensione si cronicizza.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il famoso prolungamento del pene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, lo escludo... sono sensazioni che esulano da una potenza in sè. Che peraltro si avverte, per carità. Ma quelle di cui parlavo si legano più al distacco dal resto delle cose, e dalla contemporanea unione col mezzo e il paesaggio.


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse proprio perchè hai aspettato solo 2 minuti... *più passa il tempo, più la tensione si cronicizza*.


verissimo , la paura va vinta subito anche in caso di incidente , altrimenti si rischia di smettere di guidare .


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, lo escludo... sono sensazioni che esulano da una potenza in sè. Che peraltro si avverte, per carità. Ma quelle di cui parlavo si legano più al distacco dal resto delle cose, e dalla contemporanea unione col mezzo e il paesaggio.


l'avevo capito perozzino. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per alcuni però veramente la moto diventa il prolungamento


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'avevo capito perozzino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soprattutto quelli che ce l'hanno piccolo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Legge della compensazione maschile


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> verissimo , la paura va vinta subito anche in caso di incidente , altrimenti si rischia di smettere di guidare .


mia madre che è veramente una fi ga ,dopo un pauroso incidente dovette litigare con noi figlie per rimettersi a guidare. Noi eravamo preoccupatissime.
Me la ricordo ancora che mi chiese di accompagnarla a riprovare 

	
	
		
		
	


	








è proprio in gamba


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse proprio perchè hai aspettato solo 2 minuti... più passa il tempo, più la tensione si cronicizza.


tieni conto che ganze come me ce ne son pochette


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'avevo capito perozzino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la moto è ...la moto ! Difficile spiegare cosa rappresenta , ma è ben più di un mezzo di trasporto !!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tieni conto che ganze come me ce ne son pochette


anche di pirla che si schiantano facendo tutto da sole


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mia madre che è veramente una fi ga ,dopo un pauroso incidente dovette litigare con noi figlie per rimettersi a guidare. Noi eravamo preoccupatissime.
> Me la ricordo ancora che mi chiese di accompagnarla a riprovare
> 
> 
> ...












   sì , è stata veramente in gamba e ha visto lontano .


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sì , è stata veramente in gamba e ha visto lontano .


e io no racchia??


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche di pirla che si schiantano facendo tutto da sole


e che cagnara
sbagliando s'impara


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> verissimo , la paura va vinta subito anche in caso di incidente , altrimenti si rischia di smettere di guidare .


 Eh si.. come si dice, cadi da cavallo rimonta subito! Sempre che il cavallo non sia scappato...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e io no racchia??


ma tu non ti sei fatta una fava, caprina


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'avevo capito perozzino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Questo è certo! La macchina, la moto... generalmente, più si mettono in mostra forzature da pseudo-macho, più l'uccello è colibrì!


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e io no racchia??


ammmora , anche tu


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo è certo! La macchina, la moto... generalmente, più si mettono in mostra forzature da pseudo-macho,* più l'uccello è colibrì*!

















colibrì non l'avevo mai sentito


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> colibrì non l'avevo mai sentito


 nemmeno io, ma rende l'idea...


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma tu non ti sei fatta una fava, caprina


vuoi mettere lo shock????
ho distrutto la macchina
mi è partito l'airbag e non avendo la cintura mi è scoppiato in faccia 
sono svenuta per 2 minuti
ho dovuto pure ripagare il marciapiede che avevo distrutto
mi hanno caricato in ambulanza


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vuoi mettere lo shock????
> ho distrutto la macchina
> mi è partito l'airbag e non avendo la cintura mi è scoppiato in faccia
> sono svenuta per 2 minuti
> ...


 Minchia... uno shuttle che sbaglia atterraggio fa meno danni...


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia... uno shuttle che sbaglia atterraggio fa meno danni...


la macchina l'hanno dovuta rimettere in dima.
che non so cazzo voglia dire ma mi è costato 13 milioni


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> nemmeno io, ma rende l'idea...


invece io so che le più gnocche son quelle con le macchinine piccole ed economiche tipo matiz


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> invece io so che le più gnocche son quelle con le macchinine piccole ed economiche tipo matiz


 Le più gnocche nell'anima, son quelle che guidano... da uomini! Mediamente le donne al volante sono molto più imbranate, ma alcune danno la polvere ai mascoli. Quelle sono da inseguire...


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo è certo! La macchina, la moto... generalmente, più si mettono in mostra forzature da pseudo-macho, più l'uccello è colibrì!


in genere li riconosci perchè per andarci usano o la canotta stile vogatore o la camicia aperta ( e mi chiedo sempre quanto male facciano le frustate di quest'ultima ) , nonchè visiera nera coprente


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le più gnocche nell'anima, son quelle che guidano... da uomini! Mediamente le donne al volante sono molto più imbranate, ma alcune danno la polvere ai mascoli. Quelle sono da inseguire...


io credo di guidare bene ma sono un po' isterica 

	
	
		
		
	


	





però una volta che in agosto sull'autostrada como chiasso mi è scoppiata la gomma di dietro, senza fare una piega ho scalato senza toccare il freno , messo le 4 frecce e mi son portata in corsia d'emergenza. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Quando sono scesa e ho visto la gomma distrutta però mi son cacata addosso


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> in genere li riconosci perchè per andarci usano *o la canotta stile vogatore o la camicia aperta* ( e mi chiedo sempre quanto male facciano le frustate di quest'ultima ) , nonchè visiera nera coprente
















  Orrore... sai che grattugiata se scivolano...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

io ieri ero con lo stereo a palla, braccio fuori dal finestrino da tamarra 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e mi ha punto una bestiaccia facendomi un male cane


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Orrore... sai che grattugiata se scivolano...


Ma e' il minimo


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Orrore... sai che grattugiata se scivolano...



non è che con la camicia non si facciano un cazzo nè?


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io credo di guidare bene ma sono un po' isterica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Scalare in quella situazione senza toccare il freno è contro ogni istinto... ma è la cosa giusta, altrimenti sbilanci la macchina e perdi il controllo. Aspetta che ti inseguo subito!


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Io alla guida sono imbranata come una foca


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Orrore... sai che grattugiata se scivolano...


ma loro non scivolano  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , conoscono la strada per villa come le loro tasche  

	
	
		
		
	


	












e dimenticavo quelli che usano le scarpe aperte , godrei nel fargli provare le marce di alcune moto scalzi


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è che con la camicia non si facciano un cazzo nè?


Il mio giubbino protettivo... pure d'estate! E' sfoderabile, e con le protezioni fisse.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il mio giubbino protettivo... pure d'estate! E' sfoderabile, e con le protezioni fisse.


Il particolare del ricamino 69 sul jeans e' inguardabile...


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il particolare del ricamino 69 sul jeans e' inguardabile...




















anche il jeans sembra anni '90


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il particolare del ricamino 69 sul jeans e' inguardabile...


sopratutto se hai un bigolo di 10 cm


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma loro non scivolano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vabbè, quelli sono davvero deficienti! L'altro giorno ho visto uno su una harley centrato in pieno da una sciroccata che in un incrocio non l'avava visto! Per fortuna eravamo alla marina, centro storico, e la velocità era quasi zero. A questo si è coricata sulla gamba 300 kg di moto, ed era in bermuda e ciabatte.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il particolare del ricamino 69 sul jeans e' inguardabile...


 Pirlona, secondo te vado in giro col 69 sull'uccello? E' il tipo del catalogo, non sono io


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè, quelli sono davvero deficienti! L'altro giorno ho visto uno su una harley centrato in pieno da una sciroccata che in un incrocio non l'avava visto! Per fortuna eravamo alla marina, centro storico, e la velocità era quasi zero. A questo si è coricata sulla gamba 300 kg di moto, ed era in bermuda e ciabatte.



Beni fattu!

Ma anche un cazzotto in pieno viso ci stava


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Scalare in quella situazione senza toccare il freno è contro ogni istinto... ma è la cosa giusta, altrimenti sbilanci la macchina e perdi il controllo. Aspetta che ti inseguo subito!


quando sono scesa però sono quasi svenuta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




si  fermato uno che avevo dietro e mi ha fatto i complimenti e cambiato la ruota


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pirlona, secondo te vado in giro col 69 sull'uccello? E' il tipo del catalogo, non sono io


Lo so ma non riesco a guardare il giubbotto... quel 69 mi distrae


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo so ma non riesco a guardare il giubbotto... quel 69 mi distrae


 Mi sa che l'hanno messo apposta...


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beni fattu!
> 
> Ma anche un cazzotto in pieno viso ci stava


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando sono scesa però sono quasi svenuta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Allora ci stava provando


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando sono scesa però sono quasi svenuta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
obiettivo raggiunto!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora ci stava provando


bhò. ma era un cesso da paura


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò. ma era un cesso da paura


 Ma gentile d'animo e di cuore...


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma gentile d'animo e di cuore...


ottimo potenziale amico


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ottimo potenziale amico


Ma anche no.


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ottimo potenziale amico


 Indubbiamente, infatti le ha cambiato la ruota e le ha fatto i complimenti... e guarda lei come lo tratta. 
Le avesse detto: "... non male, per una femmina..." e si fosse limitato a passarle il cric... la mufloncella si sarebbe innamorata perdutamente!


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

gli uomini che ti cambiano le ruote sono adorabili.
io credo di amarli


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> gli uomini che ti cambiano le ruote sono adorabili.
> io credo di amarli


Ti accontenti di poco


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti accontenti di poco


va da se che oltre a cambiarti la ruota hanno un conto in banca da rizzare i peletti delle ascelle...

cmq si, se mi si buca una gomma io divento un puttanone spaziale per farmela cambiare...


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> va da se che oltre a cambiarti la ruota hanno un conto in banca da rizzare i peletti delle ascelle...
> 
> cmq si, se mi si buca una gomma io divento un puttanone spaziale per farmela cambiare...


Io divento un puttanone per un sacco di cose... diciamo che sono un puttanone


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Indubbiamente, infatti le ha cambiato la ruota e le ha fatto i complimenti... e guarda lei come lo tratta.
> Le avesse detto: "... non male, per una femmina..." e si fosse limitato a passarle il cric... la mufloncella si sarebbe innamorata perdutamente!
















   il fascino dell'uomo rude e un pò stronzo


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> va da se che oltre a cambiarti la ruota hanno un conto in banca da rizzare i peletti delle ascelle...
> 
> cmq si, se mi si buca una gomma io divento un puttanone spaziale per farmela cambiare...


 Che bastarda... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... comunque anche a me piacciono le donne che mi aiutano a cambiare una gomma quando buco!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che bastarda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ma che donne frequenti?


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> il fascino dell'uomo rude e un pò stronzo


Che non ti prenderesti come amico neanche su un'isola deserta!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh ma che donne frequenti?


 Non le frequento, le trovo per strada quando foro!


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oh ma che donne frequenti?


ma esistono donne che sappiano cambiare una gomma ?


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non le frequento, le trovo per strada quando foro!


se un uomo mi chiede di aiutarlo a cambiare la ruota gli sputo in un occhio


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che non ti prenderesti come amico neanche su un'isola deserta!


ovvio , andrebbe bene solo per una sana trombata e uno struggimento d'ammmmore


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Comunque le gomme me le cambio solo se non porto i tacchi... se non porto i tacchi mi cambio le scarpe


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ovvio , andrebbe bene solo per una sana trombata e uno struggimento d'ammmmore


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

un giorno ho guardato con attenzione il ganzo che montava le catene.
ho capito che non sarei mai stata in grado di farlo.
tutte quelle catenelle mi hanno fatto girare la testa


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma esistono donne che sappiano cambiare una gomma ?


 Dai, si! Qualcuna c'è... ma guarda che è facile davvero! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, bucato... ed avevo solo un'inservibile chiave ad L con la quale non riuscivo a svitare un bullone troppo serrato. Si è fermata una ragazza, e mi ha chiesto se volevo aiuto... e mi ha prestato la chiave a croce!


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

se tornassi indietro ...


 .... 16 anni a Positano
una sera si unisce alla comitiva un ragazzo nuovo
non altissimo ma ...

tartarugamunito
e con due spalle da paura
bicipiti scolpiti ma senza eccesso
(chè il body builder fa cafone)

il giorno dopo al mare non mi toglie gli occhi di dosso
nel pomeriggio si offre di portarmi la borsa da mare
(ma io rifiuto)

la sera fa di tutto per sedersi accanto a me
e alla fine mi saluta con un bacio castissimo all'angolo delle labbra

la mattina dopo avrei preso il pullmann per rientrare e proseguire la vacanza altrove (i miei restavano ancora qualche giorno),
ma non se n'era parlato

mentre stavo caricando la borsa, lo vedo comparire al culmine delle scale, in costume da bagno 

ebbi poi conferma dalle amiche di ciò che avevo pensato:
arrivato in spiaggia mi aveva cercato, finchè aveva trovato una della mia comitiva che sapeva che sarei partita pochi minuti dopo col pullmann
si era fatto di corsa tutte le scale dalla spiaggia alla fermata, che all'epoca era in cima al paese

attraversò il piazzale a passo di marcia, con una faccia che sembrava lo avessi tradito.
cercò di ricomporsi, vedendo mia madre che mi aveva accompagnato
mi prese per le braccia
e mi stampò un bacio sulle labbra
che prometteva ben altro

si staccò guardandomi negli occhi 
(e meno male che mi teneva ancora per la braccia)
poi fece un passo indietro
salutò molto educatamente mia madre 
(impietrita, chevvelodicoaffà)
e poi rifissando gli occhi nei miei 
mi chiese se dovevo proprio partire

vagamente ricordo che mi passò per la mente "partire per dove?"
risposi che non ne potevo fare a meno

non era vero
avrei potuto cambiare programma
era un'organizzazione dell'ultimo minuto
mia madre non mi avrebbe più fatto uscire finchè non ripartivamo ma si trova sempre un modo
ma io avevo già un ragazzetto e non avrei potuto contattarlo per diversi giorni
(non era mica come con i telefonini, se qualche coetaneo se ne ricorda)

seppi poi che si era fatto dare il mio telefono di casa:
lui abitava in un'altra regione
telefonò spesso senza trovarmi
ma non lasciò il suo numero

comunque quel momento probabilmente non sarebbe tornato

ma ...


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ovvio , andrebbe bene solo per una sana trombata e uno struggimento d'ammmmore


 Claro que si! Giancarlo Giannini insegna...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Alla fine aveva ridotto la Melato uno straccio...


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai, si! Qualcuna c'è... ma guarda che è facile davvero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma sarà anche facile ma è una cosa da uomini  

	
	
		
		
	


	




la tipa secondo me aveva puntato un'altra chiave


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Indubbiamente, infatti le ha cambiato la ruota e le ha fatto i complimenti... e guarda lei come lo tratta.
> Le avesse detto: "... non male, per una femmina..." e si fosse limitato a passarle il cric... *la mufloncella si sarebbe innamorata perdutamente*!





















per così poco?


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un giorno ho guardato con attenzione il ganzo che montava le catene.
> ho capito che non sarei mai stata in grado di farlo.
> tutte quelle catenelle mi hanno fatto girare la testa


noi al massimo possiamo sbrogliare le catenine d' oro e diamanti


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma sarà anche facile ma è una cosa da uomini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> noi al massimo possiamo sbrogliare le catenine d' oro e diamanti


giuro.
ad un certo punto gli ho detto, ti aspetto al bar perchè mi fai venire mal di testa


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se tornassi indietro ...
> 
> 
> .... 16 anni a Positano
> ...


_ "Suonala ancora, Sam!"_


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma esistono donne che sappiano cambiare una gomma ?


eccomi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








non la cambio da anni ma ero capacissima..ma se uno si offre col piffero che lo faccio


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


giuro!


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _ "Suonala ancora, Sam!"_








 non mi smerdare il ricordo


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccomi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io non ho mai provato in realtà , ma sono una schillellè , ho idea che non smuoverei neanche un bullone  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però da poco ho imparato a mettere l'acqua nel tergi , è già una gran cosa


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma sarà anche facile ma è una cosa da uomini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non credo, stavo tirando giù tutti i santi del calendario...


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

*che fave*



sperella ha detto:


> io non ho mai provato in realtà , ma sono una schillellè , ho idea che non smuoverei neanche un bullone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io anche imparato ad aprire il cofano


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non credo, stavo tirando giù tutti i santi del calendario...


e vedi ? avevi il fascino del bestemmiatore  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  , forse forse mi sarei fermata anche io


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _ "Suonala ancora, Sam!"_

















Che coglione


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io non ho mai provato in realtà , ma sono una schillellè , ho idea che non smuoverei neanche un bullone
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























Io so pure cambiare il fusibile dei fari, mettere l'acqua nel radiatore e caricare la batteria se scarica


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non credo, stavo tirando giù tutti i santi del calendario...


La bestemmia acchiappa


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io anche imparato ad aprire il cofano


 Minchia! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... te l'hanno dato il Nobel?


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io so pure cambiare il fusibile dei fari, mettere l'acqua nel radiatore e caricare la batteria se scarica


Ma io non ce la faccio manco a sollevare la batteria  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !! Pesa un botto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però ero campionessa di messa in moto a strappo


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma solo con la macchina nuova.
con la vecchia ogni volta dicevo al benzinaro..faccia lei grazie


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e vedi ? avevi il fascino del bestemmiatore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' inutile, sono ancora all'abc con le donne... il fascino del bestemmiatore, eh? Mo' mi esercito!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma io non ce la faccio manco a sollevare la batteria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma chi la solleva, pirletta ??la collego ai cavi


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' inutile, sono ancora all'abc con le donne... il fascino del bestemmiatore, eh? Mo' mi esercito!


un bel mix tra italiano e sardo e vedrai quante ne acchiappi


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi la solleva, pirletta ??la collego ai cavi


cavi ? quali cavi ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ad averceli i cavi quando la bastarda ti molla  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , perchè non so voi , ma sia  moto che  macchina mi hanno sempre abbandonata in culo al mondo , di domenica / sabato e con un caldo boia


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> un bel mix tra italiano e sardo e vedrai quante ne acchiappi


se uno bestemmia davanti a me gli tiro una cartellata


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> cavi ? quali cavi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dopo la terza volta li ho comprati


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> cavi ? quali cavi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ho sempre i cavi nel baule ma non so proprio dove devo ficcarli


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> un bel mix tra italiano e sardo e vedrai quante ne acchiappi


 Se poi aggiungo un po' di mirto gelato al momento giusto... senza esagerare, sennò stramazzano al suolo!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se poi aggiungo un po' di mirto gelato al momento giusto... senza esagerare, sennò stramazzano al suolo!


fai prima a sbatterla a terra e a trombartela allora


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se tornassi indietro ...
> 
> 
> .... 16 anni a Positano
> ...








  questo è un rimpianto come si deve!!


----------



## Nobody (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fai prima a sbatterla a terra e a trombartela allora


 Non essere così romantica...


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se poi aggiungo un po' di mirto gelato al momento giusto... senza esagerare, sennò stramazzano al suolo!


perfect , ma non farle vedere la borsa frigo blu arancio carrefour dalla quale lo togli , sarebbe una mossa sbagliata


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dopo la terza volta li ho comprati


saggia donna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...ma forse avrei il problema di Brugoletta , non saprei dove metterli , sia mai che sbaglio


----------



## brugola (17 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> saggia donna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tra i capelli come fermagli?


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tra i capelli come fermagli?


 se si abbinano ai vestiti perchè no ?


----------



## Old giobbe (18 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se tornassi indietro ...
> 
> 
> .... 16 anni a Positano
> ...



Il tuo post mi ha fatto ricordare questa canzone:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOeQwZTAhUY


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me la tensione comincia subito... c'è una rampa fottuta nel garage, ripidissima... ed ogni mattina spuntare in salita là sopra mi da un'ansia tremenda... anche perchè fino ad ora ho usato solo la bici, ed una moto com marce e frizione è dura da imparare.
> Non ti dico poi nel traffico ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


 Tanto so che terrò duro, e imparerò... se mi metto davvero in testa di raggiungere un obiettivo, ci riesco sempre!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Facendo ridere? ... si quello è vero, se fai ridere di gusto una donna sei sulla buona strada...




















  troppo lunga la sai......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Oltretutto sono pure bello...


e modesto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> verderame augusto?


 guidopiano prudente?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io anche imparato ad aprire il cofano


io a fare il ponte con i cavetti per la batteria


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tanto so che terrò duro, e imparerò... se mi metto davvero in testa di raggiungere un obiettivo, ci riesco sempre!


 centauro moltimodi alla riscossa


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Anni fa all'Elefantentreffen (motoraduno invernale in Germania), ho visto un lui ed una lei che si sono messi a smontare completamente il cambio di una BMW R75, in mezzo alla neve, e per cambiare un cuscinetto a sfere hanno acceso un fuoco e scaldato i carter in un grosso pentolone pieno d'olio. Sembrava più pratica lei di lui, hanno fatto un lavoro perfetto.
......Aprire il cofano e mettere l'acqua nel tergi! Bah!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Anni fa all'Elefantentreffen (*motoraduno invernale in Germania*), *ho visto un lui ed una lei che si sono messi a smontare completamente il cambio di una BMW R75, in mezzo alla neve, e per cambiare un cuscinetto a sfere hanno acceso un fuoco e scaldato i carter in un grosso pentolone pieno d'olio*. Sembrava più pratica lei di lui, hanno fatto un lavoro perfetto.
> ......Aprire il cofano e mettere l'acqua nel tergi! Bah!!!!!


 I tedeschi sono una razza a parte!


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io a fare il ponte con i cavetti per la batteria


 E' già qualcosa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... controllo liquidi (olio motore, raffreddamento)?


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I tedeschi sono una razza a parte!


A lavorare così giel'avrà insegnato il nonno, ex Wermacht. I motori erano gli stessi


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' già qualcosa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 controllo olio si, lo so fare...e anche gasolio by myself


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A lavorare così giel'avrà insegnato il nonno, ex Wermacht. *I motori erano gli stessi*


E le persone pure... non si cambia in 60 anni


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> controllo olio si, lo so fare...e anche gasolio by myself


 Impara pure il controllo acqua nella vaschetta del raffreddamento... il livello lo verifichi muovendolo, appoggiandoti alla macchina e spingendo appena appena. Se hai con te i cavi batteria e una bottiglia di plastica con due litri d'acqua, puoi ripartire ed arrivare al primo meccanico nel 90% dei possibili fermi auto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Impara pure il controllo acqua nella vaschetta del raffreddamento... il livello lo verifichi muovendolo, appoggiandoti alla macchina e spingendo appena appena. Se hai con te i cavi batteria e una bottiglia di plastica con due litri d'acqua, puoi ripartire ed arrivare al primo meccanico nel 90% dei possibili fermi auto.


 la bottigli di plastica, anzi 2, le ho sempre con me da quando guidavo la a112 di mamma mia.....era un'assetata


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Impara pure il controllo acqua nella vaschetta del raffreddamento... il livello lo verifichi muovendolo, appoggiandoti alla macchina e spingendo appena appena. Se hai con te i cavi batteria e una bottiglia di plastica con due litri d'acqua, puoi ripartire ed arrivare al primo meccanico nel 90% dei possibili fermi auto.


 
Fatica sprecata, Molti.
Vestitini succinti e ciglia sbattute ad arte pesano meno e risolvono di più


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fatica sprecata, Molti.
> Vestitini succinti e ciglia sbattute ad arte pesano meno e risolvono di più


 beh, sapere di potercela fare da sola è una gran soddisfazione. Mica son cerebrolesa che non posso imparare a fare quello che fanno gli uomini.....
e per la cronaca....io non indosso vestitini succinti


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> beh, sapere di potercela fare da sola è una gran soddisfazione. Mica son cerebrolesa che non posso imparare a fare quello che fanno gli uomini.....
> e per la cronaca....io non indosso vestitini succinti


Bastano le ciglia, eh?
E poi non si tratta di essere cerebrolesi, ma di ottimizzare le risorse, sprecare il meno possibile 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Scherzi a parte, farcela da soli, in qualsiasi campo, è sempre una soddisfazione.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Bastano le ciglia, eh?
> E poi non si tratta di essere cerebrolesi, ma di ottimizzare le risorse, sprecare il meno possibile
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la bottigli di plastica, anzi 2, le ho sempre con me da quando guidavo la a112 di mamma mia.....era un'assetata


 Ma allora lo sai già fare... perchè prima hai risposto solo per il controllo olio?


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fatica sprecata, Molti.
> Vestitini succinti e ciglia sbattute ad arte pesano meno e risolvono di più


che pensiero elevato. 
ancora con l'idea che la donnetta è buona solo a sbattere i ciglioni con l'abitino succinto e l'omo a fare le cose da uomo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma allora lo sai già fare... perchè prima hai risposto solo per il controllo olio?


L'acqua è per mammà, mica per la macchina


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> beh, sapere di potercela fare da sola è una gran soddisfazione. Mica son cerebrolesa *che non posso imparare a fare quello che fanno gli uomini.....*
> e per la cronaca....io non indosso vestitini succinti


 Non tutto... non tutto...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che pensiero elevato.
> ancora con l'idea che la donnetta è buona solo a sbattere i ciglioni con l'abitino succinto e l'omo a fare le cose da uomo...


Machettelodicoaffà?


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'acqua è per mammà, mica per la macchina


 ah ecco...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non tutto... non tutto...


Le donne non sanno fare solo quello che non hanno voglia di fare. Non sottovalutarle mai, Molti, rischi brutte sorprese.


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non tutto... non tutto...


in effetti non possiamo fare pipì in piedi


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

*Le so tutte!*

io so:
controllare l'olio
ricaricare la batteria
cambiare una gomma
cambiare il fusibile
rabboccare olio e acqua radiatore
cambiare i gommini dei tergicristalli (non ve l'aspettavate eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
sbattere i ciglioni e
...mandare a in culo i coglioni


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io so:
> controllare l'olio
> ricaricare la batteria
> cambiare una gomma
> ...


ma anche tutto il tergicristallo??


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche tutto il tergicristallo??


se m'impegno molto si...
basta guardare un uomo ...sai, noi  donne coi ciglioni e gli abiti succinti siamo come le scimmiette: prima guardiamo e poi ripetiamo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma allora lo sai già fare... perchè prima hai risposto solo per il controllo olio?


 perchè non ci ho pensato....e perchè con questa macchina qui, poichè è la mia prima e pagata tutta tutta da me, quando faccio gasolio dal benzinaio mi faccio controllare sempre i liquidi.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non tutto... non tutto...


la pipì in piedi so farla e credo che lo insegnino le mamme a tutte le figlie femmine


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2009)

*Io.....*

Io trovo molto gratificante il Farsi da soli....son un cultore....!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se m'impegno molto si...
> basta guardare un uomo ...sai, noi  donne coi ciglioni e gli abiti succinti siamo come le scimmiette: prima guardiamo e poi ripetiamo


tutto il tergi io riesco , ma ancora non ho osato cambiare solo i gommini , li ho nel cofano che aspettano da almeno tre mesi


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> tutto il tergi io riesco , ma ancora non ho osato cambiare solo i gommini , li ho nel cofano che aspettano da almeno tre mesi



ma è una cazzata! li sfili e li rinfili dal culo


----------



## Old sperella (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è una cazzata! li sfili e li rinfili dal culo


ma li devo prima ritagliare ?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ma li devo prima ritagliare ?


dipende da cos'hai preso


----------



## Old sperella (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> dipende da cos'hai preso


bella domanda


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Sono convinto che la storia che le  donne non sanno, non possono, non vogliono, derivi solo da questioni cultural-convenienti. Stessa cosa per gli ometti, ma purtroppo soffrimao ancora dell'immagine delle donnine svenevoli del romanzetto dell'800 Conosco donne capaci di fare tutto, uomini del tutto impediti per ogni cosa.
Divertiamoci pure a battibeccare scherzosamente sui luoghi comuni, ma rendiamoci conto che chi non sa fare una cosa -uomo o donna che sia a prescindere- o non vuole (per convenienza) o proprio non ci è portato.
Poi ci sono limiti fisici (a volte faccio fatica pure io a svitare i bulloni delle ruote), ma ci sono pure maschietti segaioli a cui certe cose sarebbero impossibili, tanto come con certe virago non ci litigherei assolutamente.
Certo che accettare di certe reminiscenze culturali solo quello che conviene e si rifiuta il resto, non è molto corretto. Ma può essere intrigante......


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la pipì in piedi so farla e credo che lo insegnino le mamme a tutte le figlie femmine


sì ma è proprio il poter fare pipì liberamente a bordo autostrada che mi manca.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sì ma è proprio il poter fare pipì liberamente a bordo autostrada che mi manca.....


Noi ometti lo possiamo fare, certo, ma non è molto carino. Io piuttosto scoppio.


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Noi ometti lo possiamo fare, certo, ma non è molto carino. Io piuttosto scoppio.


se domani mi svegliassi con questa possibilità penso che piscerei ovunque


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la pipì in piedi so farla e credo che lo insegnino le mamme a tutte le figlie femmine


no, mia madre non mi ha insegnato a fare la pipì in piedi.
non vedo neanche il motivo per cui dovrebbero insegnarcelo


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se domani mi svegliassi con questa possibilità penso che piscerei ovunque


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, mia madre non mi ha insegnato a fare la pipì in piedi.
> non vedo neanche il motivo per cui dovrebbero insegnarcelo


 
diciamo accovacciata in modo tale da non appoggiarsi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, mia madre non mi ha insegnato a fare la pipì in piedi.
> non vedo neanche il motivo per cui dovrebbero insegnarcelo


Visto la maleducazione di chi lascia zozzi in modo impossibile i cessi, forse a volte potrebbe essere utile, no?


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


>


 
ovunque! tranne in casa!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Io a casa la faccio da seduto, molto più rilassante (e si evitano sgradevoli schizzi), ma nei bagni aperti al pubblico non soporto l'idea di appoggiarmi all'asse. Pur mettendo strati di carta


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ovunque! tranne in casa!


E vorrei vedere!!!!


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Visto la maleducazione di chi lascia zozzi in modo impossibile i cessi, forse a volte potrebbe essere utile, no?


perchè facendola in piedi dovrebbe essere più utile scusa?
rischi di schizzare molto più che seduta.
stare accovacciata senza appoggiarsi è una scelta personale mia per non avere contatti con l'asse, ma non vedo perchè facendola in piedi dovrebbe essere più igienico


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Giugno 2009)

COMUNQUE CI SONO DELLE COSE CHE SE FOSSI UN UOMO VORREI ASSOLUTAMENTE PROVARE....QUASI QUASI APRO UN 3D


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè facendola in piedi dovrebbe essere più utile scusa?
> rischi di schizzare molto più che seduta.
> stare accovacciata senza appoggiarsi è una scelta personale mia per non avere contatti con l'asse, ma non vedo perchè facendola in piedi dovrebbe essere più igienico


Ok, ok, accovacciati pure, mica volevo forzarti a questa riprovevole pratica


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> COMUNQUE CI SONO DELLE COSE CHE SE FOSSI UN UOMO VORREI ASSOLUTAMENTE PROVARE....QUASI QUASI APRO UN 3D


Vai!


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, ok, accovacciati pure, mica volevo forzarti a questa riprovevole pratica


hai detto che visto come sono sporchi certi cessi sarebbe meglio fare la pipì in piedi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai detto che visto come sono sporchi certi cessi sarebbe meglio fare la pipì in piedi...


Ma che sei il clone di MK?


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma che sei il clone di MK?


non cercare di fare lo spiritoso alce.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se fai un'osservazione non è che poi ti devi seccare


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> no, mia madre non mi ha insegnato a fare la pipì in piedi.
> non vedo neanche il motivo per cui dovrebbero insegnarcelo


mia madre me l'ha insegnato da piccola per non appoggiarmi alla tazza dei bagni pubblici o degli autogrill


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non cercare di fare lo spiritoso alce..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che la spiritosa la puoi fare solo tu, come al solito?
Pensa, riesci a rompere i coglioni pure sulle pisciate. Complimenti.
(deprimente)


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mia madre me l'ha insegnato da piccola per non appoggiarmi alla tazza dei bagni pubblici o degli autogrill


Forse detta da te anche la gran dama lo può capire.


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che la spiritosa la puoi fare solo tu, come al solito?
> Pensa, *riesci a rompere i coglioni pure sulle pisciate*. Complimenti.
> (deprimente)


la tua maleducazione e volgarità sono lo specchio di quello che sei: un poveretto.
hai detto una cosa e io ti ho chiesto perchè secondo te stando in piedi sporco meno.
da qui a mandare a cagare il passo è  così breve?


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

*alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Penso che sia importante anche per la madre, l'allattamento.
> Tutte le donne che ho sentito parlare dell'argomento hanno sempre detto (tranne una) che non aver potuto allattare al seno (ognuna per un suo motivo) è rimasto come un dispiacere sottile, una sorta di mancanza di affermazione del proprio ruolo materno.Quella che invece la pensa diversamente s'è fatta intenzionalmente fermare la lattazione perchè _"è una rottura di palle, e poi mi rovina il seno"_ (!)




mappeccarità diddddio....io non ci ho sofferto nemmeno un poco...già mi sentivo un mucca, e per fortuna col cesareo il latte non è arrivato.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Madre _denaturata_!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io ho fatto il cesareo dopo 17 ore di travaglio. Con Travaglio sarebbe stato meglio, lo so, ma vorrei che qualche ometto ne assaggiasse solo la metà....per me è stato un inferno..alla fine ho chiesto di morire se non mi tagliavano....sono svenuta...battito di leo non si sentiva piu'..e allora i bastardi hanno tagliato.

è vero che il parto per ognuna di noi donne è diverso, ma parlare di _passeggiata _è una bugia edulcorata dal ricordo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mappeccarità diddddio....io non ci ho sofferto nemmeno un poco...già mi sentivo un mucca, e per fortuna col cesareo il latte non è arrivato.


Beh, certo non è che certe cose debbano essere delle regole, ognuno la vive a modo suo, ma molte donne mi hanno detto così.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io ho fatto il cesareo dopo 17 ore di travaglio. Con Travaglio sarebbe stato meglio, lo so, ma vorrei che qualche ometto ne assaggiasse solo la metà....per me è stato un inferno..alla fine ho chiesto di morire se non mi tagliavano....sono svenuta...battito di leo non si sentiva piu'..e allora i bastardi hanno tagliato.
> 
> è vero che il parto per ognuna di noi donne è diverso, ma parlare di _passeggiata _è una bugia edulcorata dal ricordo.


Chiaramente posso solo accogliere quello che mi si dice.
La moglie di un mio amico si è fatta portare in ospedale in moto, e dopo mezz'ora la bimba era nata. Un'oretta dopo lei era già in piedi, alla macchinetta del caffè.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se m'impegno molto si...
> basta guardare un uomo ...sai, noi  donne coi ciglioni e gli abiti succinti siamo come le scimmiette: prima guardiamo e poi ripetiamo


bellina lei..è cosi che si fa!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chiaramente posso solo accogliere quello che mi si dice.
> La moglie di un mio amico si è fatta portare in ospedale in moto, e dopo mezz'ora la bimba era nata. Un'oretta dopo lei era già in piedi, alla macchinetta del caffè.


che culo della madonna.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

scusate eh...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

quando ho detto che volevo un secondo figlio la mia ginecologa mi detto:

ma sei matta con quello che hai passato?


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la tua maleducazione e volgarità sono lo specchio di quello che sei: un poveretto.
> hai detto una cosa e io ti ho chiesto perchè secondo te stando in piedi sporco meno.
> da qui a mandare a cagare il passo è così breve?


Ok, io accetto il mio ruolo di poveretto maleducato e volgare, tu renditi conto del tuo di pietosa zitella piantagrane.


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, io accetto il mio ruolo di poveretto maleducato e volgare, tu renditi conto del tuo di pietosa zitella piantagrane.


segnalato.
o impari l'educazione o torni quando sei più calmino


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che culo della madonna.


Almeno se lo fosse meritato: è una stronza impossibile, tanto che faceva battute su quelle in travaglio. L'avrei presa a bastonate!


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> segnalato.
> o impari l'educazione o torni quando sei più calmino


Ma sentila! E io devo farmi insegnare l'educazione da te 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma ti rendi conto di quanto la presunzione ti ha fatto perdere contatto con la realtà? Scendi dall'Olimpo, baronessa.

Ah, chissà se sopravviverò?!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, io accetto il mio ruolo di poveretto maleducato e volgare, tu renditi conto del tuo di pietosa zitella piantagrane.



Non è una pianatagrane la mia amichetta...'mbrutto:-(


----------



## Amoremio (18 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che pensiero elevato.
> ancora con l'idea che la donnetta è buona solo a sbattere i ciglioni con l'abitino succinto e l'omo a fare le cose da uomo...


e sono sbagliate entrambe.


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma sentila! *E io devo farmi insegnare l'educazione da te*


da me no, ho poca pazienza.  forse farsi fare  un ripassino da mammà??


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che culo della madonna.



i parti possono essere più o meno travagliati, dolorosi , lunghi o abbastanza rapidi ma che siano una passeggiata non si è mai visto.
Il concetto è sempre che una testa passi per una fessura...
proprio una passeggiata quindi non mi pare.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




quelle che raccontano di averci messo un cazzo e come se nulla fosse sono ridicole palliste


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Almeno se lo fosse meritato: è una stronza impossibile, tanto che faceva battute su quelle in travaglio. L'avrei presa a bastonate!



il bastone le doveva essere messo altrove...


ma il mondo è delle stronze. io ne sono sempre piu' convinta.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> i parti possono essere più o meno travagliati, dolorosi , lunghi o abbastanza rapidi ma che siano una passeggiata non si è mai visto.
> Il concetto è sempre che una testa passi per una fessura...
> proprio una passeggiata quindi non mi pare..



eh si.Asu..conoscevo una bimba che ha partorito con me- ora non c' è piu 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  che ha fato uscire la sua pesciolina in venti minuti....un paio di ohio ohio...e sviscccc...felicità...

uffa...sono ancora piu triste oggi...che merda di tutto.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eh si.Asu..conoscevo una bimba che ha partorito con me- ora non c' è piu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto purtroppo.
Una vera merda generale


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> i parti possono essere più o meno travagliati, dolorosi , lunghi o abbastanza rapidi ma che siano una passeggiata non si è mai visto.
> Il concetto è sempre che una testa passi per una fessura...
> proprio una passeggiata quindi non mi pare..
> 
> ...


 asu io sono entrata in travaglio il giovedi nel tardo pomeriggio e ho partorito dopo 46 ore...non penso di essere una ridicola pallista, ma giuro che il dolore non me loricordo proprio. Ricordo solo la sensazione di fuoco quando alla terza spinta il bimbo è uscito.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eh si.Asu..conoscevo una bimba che ha partorito con me- ora non c' è piu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a parte il travaglio anche io ho partorito in niente, su due contrazioni 3 spinte e il pupo è uscito.....e in più dopo avermi dato i punti dell'episiotomia il ginecologo mi ha fatta uscire dalla sala parto sui miei piedini


----------



## Old danut (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> asu io sono entrata in travaglio il giovedi nel tardo pomeriggio e ho partorito dopo 46 ore...non penso di essere una ridicola pallista, ma giuro che il dolore non me loricordo proprio. Ricordo solo la sensazione di fuoco quando alla terza spinta il bimbo è uscito.


Da quanto disse mia madre io non fui un parto difficile, diciamo che non soffrì nepppure un secondo, più cche altro per lei era  lo stress del travaglio.
Succedono le eccezioni che confermano la regola no?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> asu io sono entrata in travaglio il giovedi nel tardo pomeriggio e ho partorito dopo 46 ore...non penso di essere una ridicola pallista, ma giuro che il dolore non me loricordo proprio. Ricordo solo la sensazione di fuoco quando alla terza spinta il bimbo è uscito.



48 ore di travaglio ti sembrano una passeggiata? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




comunque pare che il dolore del parto sia fortissimo ma si dimentica.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Da quanto disse mia madre io non fui un parto difficile, diciamo che non soffrì nepppure un secondo, più cche altro per lei era  lo stress del travaglio.
> Succedono le eccezioni che confermano la regola no?


si ma il travaglio cosa credi che sia??
non sia dolore??
le doglie cazzo sono?
fitte tremende


----------



## Old danut (18 Giugno 2009)

Bhe mia madre si accorse di star partorendo in sala travaglio quando era già inziato il tutto....che dire! Poi io ero picccino davvero.


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Da quanto disse mia madre io non fui un parto difficile, diciamo che non soffrì nepppure un secondo, più cche altro per lei era lo stress del travaglio.
> Succedono le eccezioni che confermano la regola no?


 
Attento Danut!
Se loro (che non hanno figli, mi sembra) hanno deciso che certe cose sono cazzate, non permetterti di contraddirle!
Rischi di essere sculacciato pure tu


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Attento Danut!
> Se loro (che non hanno figli, mi sembra) hanno deciso che certe cose sono cazzate, non permetterti di contraddirle!
> Rischi di essere sculacciato pure tu


ma ti fai un po' i cazzi tuoi?
ma sempre in mezzo ti devi mettere?
madonna che pesa che sei..e vai a farti una passeggiata su!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> 48 ore di travaglio ti sembrano una passeggiata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è così si dimentica proprio. Al confronto ricordo maggiormente i dolori delle coliche biliari


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Da quanto disse mia madre io non fui un parto difficile, diciamo che non soffrì nepppure un secondo, più cche altro per lei era lo stress del travaglio.
> Succedono le eccezioni che confermano la regola no?


 certo che ci sono leeccezioni, poi dipende dal fisico, dalla tolleranza al dolore, se sei al primo figlio...son tanti i fattori


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma ti fai un po' i cazzi tuoi?
> ma sempre in mezzo ti devi mettere?
> madonna che pesa che sei..e vai a farti una passeggiata su!


Ah, non mi ero accorto che avevate piantato la bandierina pure su questo 3d. Scusate tanto!
E il giro magari andate a farvelo voi, insieme, padroncelle di casa da quattro soldi


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, non mi ero accorto che avevate piantato la bandierina pure su questo 3d. Scusate tanto!
> E il giro magari andate a farvelo voi, insieme, padroncelle di casa da quattro soldi



non è che ti stai innamorando??
cazzo, mi segui come un cane da trifola


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non è che ti stai innamorando??
> cazzo, mi segui come un cane da trifola


Io seguo te o tu segui me?
Ah, già, il clandestino sono io, tu sei una dei padroni di casa.
Tranquilla le Winx me lo fanno ammosciare.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io seguo te o tu segui me?
> Ah, già, il clandestino sono io, tu sei una dei padroni di casa.
> Tranquilla *le Winx* me lo fanno ammosciare.


chissà perchè fossi in te  allargherei il discorso.


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah, non mi ero accorto che avevate piantato la bandierina pure su questo 3d. Scusate tanto!
> E il giro magari andate a farvelo voi, insieme, *padroncelle di casa da quattro sold*i


non ti riesce proprio esprimerti senza offendere eh?
non devi mangiare pesante la sera, poi ti si rinfaccia


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Giugno 2009)

Le mie offese sono sincere schiette e sempre motivate. L'ipocrisia la lascio a voi


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> asu io sono entrata in travaglio il giovedi nel tardo pomeriggio e ho partorito dopo 46 ore...non penso di essere una ridicola pallista, ma giuro che il dolore non me loricordo proprio. Ricordo solo la sensazione di fuoco quando alla terza spinta il bimbo è uscito.


io le spinte non so nemmeno cosa siano..


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a parte il travaglio anche io ho partorito in niente, su due contrazioni 3 spinte e il pupo è uscito.....e in più dopo avermi dato i punti dell'episiotomia il ginecologo mi ha fatta uscire dalla sala parto sui miei piedini



))) ne avrei fatti 16 se fosse uscito cosi)))


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le mie offese sono sincere schiette e sempre motivate. L'ipocrisia la lascio a voi


anche le mie sono sincere e schiette omino misero


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ))) ne avrei fatti 16 se fosse uscito cosi)))


 ma infatti io sono uscita dalla sala parto che volevo farne un altro.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le mie offese sono sincere schiette e sempre motivate. L'ipocrisia la lascio a voi


 sinceramente se mi chiamassero padroncella di casa da 4 soldi, più che una risata in faccia nn mi scapperebbe


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le mie offese sono sincere schiette e sempre motivate. L'ipocrisia la lascio a voi


vai a cagare ti sembra abbastanza schietto e motivato?


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le mie offese sono sincere schiette e sempre motivate. L'ipocrisia la lascio a voi



alce, perchè dici queste cose? scusa se mi intrometto..so che non sono affari miei...ma Brugola e Asu non sono affatto ipocrite

ironiche, sarcastiche...taglienti...brillanti..


ma non ipocrite...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma infatti io sono uscita dalla sala parto che volevo farne un altro.


una piccola Emma?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> una piccola Emma?


ci ho pensato ad adottarne una, sai? ma non è il momento e comunque con lui non ne ho parlato....ho accantonato l'idea appena ho avuto il pensiero che avrei potuto coccolarla come avrei fatto con la gemella che non è nata....


----------



## Old sperella (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ci ho pensato ad adottarne una, sai? ma non è il momento e comunque con lui non ne ho parlato....ho accantonato l'idea appena ho avuto il pensiero che avrei potuto coccolarla come avrei fatto con la gemella che non è nata....


magari un giorno ti verrà di nuovo il desiderio ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> magari un giorno ti verrà di nuovo il desiderio ...


spere' non è questione di desiderio: i figli si fanno quando la torta è gia perfetta; non si fa la torta usando i figli come ingredienti.


----------



## Old sperella (18 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> spere' non è questione di desiderio: i figli si fanno quando la torta è gia perfetta; non si fa la torta usando i figli come ingredienti.


hai ragione da vendere , ma niente ti dice che un domani la torta potrà essere ancora perfetta


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> hai ragione da vendere , ma niente ti dice che un domani la torta potrà essere ancora perfetta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Attento Danut!
> Se loro (che non hanno figli, mi sembra) hanno deciso che certe cose sono cazzate, non permetterti di contraddirle!
> Rischi di essere sculacciato pure tu


 Ma ti rendi conto di quel che dici e del tono che usi?
Rileggiti un po' che è meglio.


----------



## brugola (18 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> alce, perchè dici queste cose? scusa se mi intrometto..so che non sono affari miei...ma Brugola e Asu non sono affatto ipocrite
> 
> ironiche, sarcastiche...taglienti...brillanti..
> 
> ...


non so perchè ce l'abbia  con noi.
gli ricorderemo qualche bambina che da piccolo gli ha scheggiato un dente


----------



## Nobody (19 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so perchè ce l'abbia con noi.
> gli ricorderemo qualche bambina che da piccolo gli ha scheggiato un dente


 Le bambine mediamente sono delle perfide serpi...


----------



## brugola (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le bambine mediamente sono delle perfide serpi...


 
piccole donne crescono


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le bambine mediamente sono delle perfide serpi...


io da bimba ero un angelo. Mi sono un po' guastata crescendo


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io da bimba ero un angelo. Mi sono un po' guastata crescendo


 
io il contrario


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io il contrario


datti tempo


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> datti tempo


----------

